# Averland - Order



## Tartan (9. April 2009)

Hi,
als erstes dies ist kein heulthread oder was auch immer.
doch mich würde es interessieren wie es auf averland weitergehen soll?
irgendwie wird jetzt glaub ich jeden tag altdorf geraidet, und trotzdem kommt fast nie einer zum gebiets deffen oder erobern, und wenn jemand kommt,
hat man nicht den leisesten hauch einer chance.
sind wir wirklich in der unterzahl oder liegt das an den leuten die nur instanzen spielen oder am allgemeinen desinteresse?
Passiert nochwas auf Averland oder verlieren wir jetzt jeden Tag unsere Hauptstadt?
Bitte gebt eure Meinungen dazu ab, und bitte nur ernste beiträge...
vielen Dank
eine gefrustete Sigmarpriesterin auf Averland


----------



## Diven (9. April 2009)

ihr seid sogar mehr wenn man die aktiven 40ziger chars der letzten 10 tage nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wohl kein interesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ihr eure festungen/endzonen nicht ordentlich verteidigt .... selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. April 2009)

Tartan schrieb:


> doch mich würde es interessieren wie es auf averland weitergehen soll?
> irgendwie wird jetzt glaub ich jeden tag altdorf geraidet, und trotzdem kommt fast nie einer zum gebiets deffen oder erobern, und wenn jemand kommt,


Keine Sorge.
Ab dem AE Nerf wird Altdorf 6 stündlich geraidet. Du wirst was von der Def mitkriegen...
*GW installier*


----------



## pulla_man (9. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Keine Sorge.
> Ab dem AE Nerf wird Altdorf 6 stündlich geraidet. Du wirst was von der Def mitkriegen...
> *GW installier*



danke für diesen sinnvollen beitrag, kannst du eigentlich noch was anderes als in jedem thread deine, mit verlaub gesagt geringfügig geschätzte, meinung kund zu tun? wir alle wissen, dass dir bei warhammer keiner abgeht. aber jeden thread mit deinem sinnlos gefasel zu spammen nervt irgendwann. also bitte einfach mal nen paar threads auslassen. danke


----------



## Diven (9. April 2009)

doof nur dass die order mehr ae caster hat als die destro auf averland und auch mehr damit defft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bringt nur nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (10. April 2009)

Ist dasselbe wie auf Erengrad nur umgekehrt. Auf Erengrad hat die Destruction keinen Mumm fürs PvP, und lässt sich alles wegnehmen - so wie auf Avrland die Order.


----------



## Tartan (10. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ist dasselbe wie auf Erengrad nur umgekehrt. Auf Erengrad hat die Destruction keinen Mumm fürs PvP, und lässt sich alles wegnehmen - so wie auf Avrland die Order.



dann lass uns doch die 2 server zusammenlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (10. April 2009)

das macht doch bei fehlender zahlenmäßiger unterlegenheit keinen sinn .... aber 1-sterne städte (bald) braucht man auch nicht deffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tartan (10. April 2009)

dann hätten wir aber paar ordler die auch mal mit ins pvp hüpfen würden...


----------



## n0rSly (10. April 2009)

also wir destros auf erengart sind schon pvp freudig nur wenn wir endlich 3-4 kt´s zusammen bekommen ist die ordnung mit 10 da (Sonntag) 3 kt´s (destro) deffen kadrintal  welches von 3 order kt´s angegriffen wird...
eine destro 6er grp meldet inner chaoswüste sind 2 weitere kts und drachenwach wird gleichzeitig auchnoch angegriffen 
es ist einfach so du kannst soviel abspreche oder koordienieren oder sonst was haben wen der feind so hoch in der überzahl ist hat man keine changse ...

und eine Server zusammenlegung halte ich nicht für ratsam alleine weil die Server andauernd abstürzen würden (denke ich mal ...)

lg


----------



## Tartan (10. April 2009)

war ja auch kein ernst, will bloß mal noch paar leute die mit pvp machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (10. April 2009)

Oh ihr Destros seit ja so toll...Wie wars heute nachmittag...Order schaffts aus Spass mal einen Kt zusammenzustellen im T3. Aufteilung 2 31er, rest zwischen 20 und 26..Wir nehmen ne Burg ein..super...ihr kommt mit DREI 40er Kts..nach 5 Minunten Kt down..Thx..Aso und heute abend mit euren geilen oberhammersuperduperAOEdauerspammenden kids in Altdorf...hat auch keiner Bock..
Fazit. Letzter ORVR tot..danke leider hatte ich noch Karte aktiviert...werde aber nur noch zum spass Twinken...Armes War


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Oh ihr Destros seit ja so toll...Wie wars heute nachmittag...Order schaffts aus Spass mal einen Kt zusammenzustellen im T3. Aufteilung 2 31er, rest zwischen 20 und 26..Wir nehmen ne Burg ein..super...ihr kommt mit DREI 40er Kts..nach 5 Minunten Kt down..Thx..Aso und heute abend mit euren geilen oberhammersuperduperAOEdauerspammenden kids in Altdorf...hat auch keiner Bock..
> Fazit. Letzter ORVR tot..danke leider hatte ich noch Karte aktiviert...werde aber nur noch zum spass Twinken...Armes War



nimms nicht so tragisch digga. mit 40 darfste dann dann auch die lowies im t3 ganken


----------



## Hasumifrabu (10. April 2009)

Erstmal GZ an den Haufen Destros, starke Leistung an 2 Tagen in Folge! War das heute von Anfang an organisiert oder Zufall? 

Wie es für die Order auf Averland weitergeht weiß ich leider nicht. Ich für meinen Teil sage mir, jetzt erst Recht, weitergehts! 
Auf Orderseite sind meiner Meinung nach genug Spieler vorhanden, aber die müssen den Hintern hochkriegen. 

Ich kanns jedoch auch niemandem verübeln der besagtes Körperteil nicht mehr aufgerafft kriegt. Ich überlege auch immer 3x ob ich ins oRvR gehe oder nur für ein Szenario anmelde. 3 Gründe warum es aktuell so schlecht um die Ordnung bestellt sein könnte?!
1) Der massive AOE-Schaden der immer wichtiger für den Erfolg der eigenen Gruppe wird und 2) die mangelhaft organisierten KTs (Solospieler die nicht auf den Leader hören oder Leader ohne Plan (ich sag nicht das ich es besser machen würde)), die man Mittags/Nachmittags teilweise antrifft nagen schon enorm am Spielspaß. 3) Ausserdem sind wohl viele Spieler nur online um 1x täglich eine Instanz mit ihrer Gruppe runterzurasseln und gehen dann wieder off.

Als ich gestern Abend online kam war in Altdorf im /1 mehr von der Suche nach Instanz-Randoms zu lesen als von der Verteidigung von Reikwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich hoffe das es noch einige andere Spieler gibt die das so sehen wie ich und sich trotz allem weiterhin aufraffen. Ich würde mir mehr ooRvR (organisiertes openRvR) auf Orderseite wünschen. Ausserdem hoffe ich das die AOE Flut mit den nächsten Patches ganz rapide gemindert (oder komplett entfernt) wird. Denn ich habs ehrlich gesagt Leid von Bomber-Gruppen abgefarmt zu werden oder in einer Bombergruppe (auf wenige Tasten beschränkt) zu spielen, mag es noch so effektiv sein, es zerstört den Spielspaß vollkommen.

Ein weiterer Punkt für mangelnde Beteilung mag auch noch die Performance bei Festungsdeffs sein, wenn viel (2KT+) los ist habe ich auch mit einem recht hochwertigen Rechner meistens eine Diashow die unspielbar ist. 

Kleine Randnotiz: Bevölkerungsdichte bei der Serverauswahl sagte eben übrigens  Averland: "Zerstörung = mittel" und "Ordnung = niedrig"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (10. April 2009)

GZ an Destros...

Ordnung hat im Prinzip genügend Spieler um zumindest Altdorf zu verteildigen, nur leider wird deff nicht wirklich organisiert.

Einzelne Gruppen die ständig versuchen ihr eigenes Ding durchzuziehen, trotzdem immerwieder sinnlos etwas versuchen was sie garnicht schaffen können.

Vorallem solche fragen "suche Gruppe für ... Ini" während eines Angriffs versteh ich nicht.  Dann wundern, wenn man verliert....


----------



## wh173y (10. April 2009)

hmm... das einzige was das spiel für mich noch retten würrde wären: bugfixing, abschaffung der bombergruppen, anreiz für stadt/fetungseroberung und sexbomb-klasse ala witchelf für ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (10. April 2009)

Willkommen in der Welt der Destrospieler auf den meisten anderen Servern.


----------



## Görms (10. April 2009)

Och najo ... so toll ist das Altdorf abgefarme nicht Preis / Leistung stimmt einfach nicht.

Und das mit dem T3 ... nun, "eure" 40iger verschwinden aus dem T4, dass T4 färbt sich rot - was als nächstes kommt ist nunmal das T3, nicht wundern ...


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (10. April 2009)

Ich denke Warhammer währ besser gefahren wenn sie das Spiel auf 1vs1 gelegt hätten und nicht auf z.B. 10vs10 damit will ich sagen das der AoE dmg nicht so überbewertet ist. Ich spiele meinen Spalta cuh viel lieber so das ich gezielt einzelne gegner umhaue als in die gruppe zu hüpfen und dann "pew pew BÄM BÄM AoE AoE oink oink" ich finde das total arschlos und sinnfrei. 

zum Thema^^

Ich denke es liegt auch an der Interesse bzw. Desinteresse der order auf Averland. Ich habe es schon offt erlebt das wenn die Order wirklich richtig Defft dann ist man meistens chancenlos aber genau so ist es umgekehrt. Aber leider ist auch hier der AoE wieder viel zu sehr in der vordergrund gestellt.

Oder Defft mit 2 KT's 10-20 Feuermagier Stehen neben dem él egal wieviele KT's unten stehen alles get in Flammen auf genau so umgekehrt nur sehe ich zumindest wenn ich mal in nem KT unterwegs binn das die wenigsten Zauberer auf AoE ausgelegt sind.

Und das nur Destro mit 40Chars 20 Ordis ganken ist ja wohl überhaup nicht so hab schon offt erlebt das z.B. im Nordpass oder das gebiet darunter öhm Talabecaland hies das glaube ich^^ Die Burgen schon von anfang an mit 20 40ern in der Burg Stehen und auf den KT der Destros Warten wo der mitm höchsten lvl 30 ist und das ist ein BO oder Auserkorener. Also ist es wohl ein wenig unangebracht die Ordnung auf Averland als "arme schweine" hin zu stellen wenn man lieber PvE macht anstatt Altdorf zu Deffen können wohl die Destros am wenigsten was dafür...

mfg H3ll


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

naja, nun sind sie zumindest gezwungen ein bisschen aus den pushen zu kommen. pve geht ja nu nicht mehr. ausser bastionstreppe und lost vale.
da altdorf nun mehr nur noch einen Stern hat, ich wiederhole 1 stern, sind die stadtinstanzen alle zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe auf den gross angekündigten raid über ostern von seiten der order, wo mit 15 kt´s gerechnet wird


----------



## Geige (10. April 2009)

GOA müste es einfach schafen für
ausgeglichene server zu sorgen!
Aber bitte erst nach dem AE nerv weil im mom keiner so recht lust
auf rvr hat!


----------



## gkopesky (10. April 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Als ich gestern Abend online kam war in Altdorf im /1 mehr von der Suche nach Instanz-Randoms zu lesen als von der Verteidigung von Reikwald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann das nicht wirklich bestätigen... mein problem z.B. war, dass ich nicht mehr in die Festung reingekommen bin!!! und das ist wirklich nervig, weil dann kann man wirklich gar nichts mehr machen, ausser warten :-(

dafür ist dann auch noch die Stadtini, in der mein KT war, voll gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war also wirklich willens zu deffen, nur leider durfte ich nicht... und das ist schon ziemlich schwach von dem spiel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass in den letzten 1-2 wochen die ordnung eigentlich die überhand hatte und wir ein paar mal in der unvermeidlichen stadt waren... also gleicht sich das mMn eh aus... manchmal angreifen, manchmal deffen - ist doch super!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur wie gesagt: das aussperren der deffer ist wirklich eine zumutung...


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

ich denke, dass das ziel dieses spiel seine grösste schwäche ist, aber nicht aufgrund der spielmechanik sondern aufgrund der wesensart der spieler.
wer verliert, hat keine lust mehr. 90% der spieler die erstmal ihre hauptstadt verloren haben haben keinen bock mehr und lassen ihre kameraden im stich.

selbst wenn es einen ausgeglichenen server geben würde, die seite die zu erst ihre hauptstadt einbüsst verliert massig spieler. denn alle wollen immer nur auf der gewinnerseite sein. ein idealer server wäre, wenn die seiten so stark sind, dass niemals eine festung geschweige denn eine stadt fällt. 

das liegt einfach an der mentalität der leute.

wichtig wäre noch, dass mythic/goa irgendwelche unterstützungen für die verliererseite einführt. wenn man schon seine hauptstadt einbüsst und dann auch noch so richtig dafür bestraft wird ohne zumindest einen kleinen ausgleich zu bekommen, dann verlieren die meisten so schnell die lust.

die order hat gezeigt, dass sie genug leute besitzt um den destros auf averland das leben schwer zu machen. 2 wochen lang haben wir jeden abend unsere endfestungen deffen müssen. die nachtschicht der order hat die zonen immer vorbereitet, so dass man jeden tag in caledor, chaoswüste und schwarzfels stand. mir kam das immer alles sehr sehr stark organisiert vor.

Bitte ihr ordnungsspieler, organisiert euch. wählt euch einen anführer, der sich vertreter für die kriegstrupps aussucht, die diese leiten. sammelt euch im ts, benutzt für jeden kriesgtrupp einen channel mit channelcommander und whisper funktion zum anführer. findet einen server-ts auf dem kein passwort um somit schnell soviele wie möglich zur vereinfachten kommunikation ins ts zu holen. legt euch ziele fest, die erreichbar scheinen. so kleine erfolgserlebnisse steigern die kampfmoral und die kampfeskraft. wenn die andern leute dann sehen, dass ihr es doch könnt, werdet ihr immer mehr verstärkung bekommen. ihr müsst euch nur organisieren um den server am leben zu halten. averland is bisher der beste server deutschlands, was das gleichgewicht und die community anging. zumindest bisher.

ihr müsst euren leuten disziplin beibringen. das verlangt aber auch von jedem spieler auch mal in den sauren apfel zu beissen und auf den kt leiter hören. sollte alles schief gehen, kann man sich im nachhinein immer ncoh austauschen und beratschlagen was man macht und beim nächsten mal evtl anders machen sollte. so wie die letzten 2 tage hab ich keine lust mein invasor zu farmen, wenn ich als nahkampf dd jemals über platz 27 hinauskomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stadteinnahme is lame ohne ende wenn keine gegenwehr herrscht.

ich flehe euch an, als meine feinde, gebt nicht auf und lasst uns zumindest diesen server von einem ungleichgewicht bewahren. 

und um euch nochmal zu motivieren, eure stadt hat nur noch ein stern, wir können nicht mehr angreifen und eure stadt wird erstmal aufblühen und gedeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kleiner neckischer angriff auf euch um euch evtl zu motivieren, dafür gebe ich mich gerne als feindbild hin, solange ihr dadurch gemeinsam erstarkt)


----------



## wh173y (10. April 2009)

lieber pulla_mann, ich zitiere nun einen kt leader von uns:

"gegen osterferien git es keine taktik"

um 10:00 gestern in der früh waren 3 kt destru unterweg während es keinen order kt gab. warum? teilweise sicher weil osterferien sind. 

anderer grund kann sein, dass es vielen wir mir geht: wir haben festung geholt, waren in der unvermeidlichen, das hat sich für mich (mangels deff der destru und wirklich mieser serverperformance) als zeitverschwendung herausgestellt und ich hab somit jeglichen anreiz verloren den geilen "endcontent" zu genießen.

dazu kommt die coole spielmechanik, durch die ihr gestern steinwacht bekommen habt: deff cap ftw.
und, dass soobald ihr altdorf angreift sich das spiel für und für 3-4 stunden darauf beschränkt ein bisschen vor den torenn abzufarmen, da orvr und szenarien nicht möglich sind weil eine fraktion mit pve beschhäftigt ist.

da kann weder die destru noch die order was dafür, sondern die herausgeber/entwickler des spielkonzepts bzw. "endcontents". wie gesagt, persönliche ansicht von mir.

ps: one-button-aoe-geransaug-knockdown-blitziblitzi-gruppen steigern auch nicht unbedingt den spuielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch nicht den der one-buttoner wie ich mir vorstellen kann)


----------



## shadowhill99 (10. April 2009)

Tartan schrieb:


> Hi,
> als erstes dies ist kein heulthread oder was auch immer.
> doch mich würde es interessieren wie es auf averland weitergehen soll?
> irgendwie wird jetzt glaub ich jeden tag altdorf geraidet, und trotzdem kommt fast nie einer zum gebiets deffen oder erobern, und wenn jemand kommt,
> ...


die situation hier erinnert mich stark an middenland kurz vor dem zusammenbruch dort,also rafft euch auf leuts ,es wär doch schade das der letzte ovrserver sterben würde
ps:und noch ne kleine bitte an die lvl 40 er von beiden seiten lasst eure lvl 40 er im t4 es ist sinnfrei und macht auch wenig spass wenn mann als lvl 28 von lvl 40 verkloppt wird


----------



## Kranak90 (10. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ist dasselbe wie auf Erengrad nur umgekehrt. Auf Erengrad hat die Destruction keinen Mumm fürs PvP, und lässt sich alles wegnehmen - so wie auf Avrland die Order.



Ist schon schade das so viele Destro Gilden auf Erengrad streiken. Meine Gilde + Allianz hat fast täglich 2 WB's im T4 und wir lassen die Ordnung auch oft alt aussehen.


----------



## Diven (10. April 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Erstmal GZ an den Haufen Destros, starke Leistung an 2 Tagen in Folge! War das heute von Anfang an organisiert oder Zufall?


das gestern war organisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war seit sonntag angekündigt.

der angriff vorgestern war purer zufall. aber wenn 1 1/2 KT tagsüber eine festung gegen 6 deffer (3 mechanisten 3 türme) holen können sollte man sich echt gedanken machen warum das geklappt hat.



Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Als ich gestern Abend online kam war in Altdorf im /1 mehr von der Suche nach Instanz-Randoms zu lesen als von der Verteidigung von Reikwald crying.gif



und das geht ja nun wirklich nimmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw eure sigmarpriest im tempel ist wirklich böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (10. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> naja, nun sind sie zumindest gezwungen ein bisschen aus den pushen zu kommen. pve geht ja nu nicht mehr. ausser bastionstreppe und lost vale.
> da altdorf nun mehr nur noch einen Stern hat, ich wiederhole 1 stern, sind die stadtinstanzen alle zu
> 
> 
> ...



OMG mit ansage ich zock zwar nicht mehr aber, wenn du eure strategie wann ihr raidet freigibst warte nicht auf erfolg die zerstörung hat in den letzten 4 monaten einen wandel gehabt die sind jetzt besser organisiert als jemals zuvor!

An dieser stelle danke an MDH die das immer so toll organisieren!


shadowhill99 schrieb:


> die situation hier erinnert mich stark an middenland kurz vor dem zusammenbruch dort,also rafft euch auf leuts ,es wär doch schade das der letzte ovrserver sterben würde
> ps:und noch ne kleine bitte an die lvl 40 er von beiden seiten lasst eure lvl 40 er im t4 es ist sinnfrei und macht auch wenig spass wenn mann als lvl 28 von lvl 40 verkloppt wird



das ist mit der habigiriegkeit mancher leute nichft vereinbar! ich erinerre gerne an so welche leute wie Darkamperer der auf unserer seite auch gerne BO Amperer genannt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


baba


----------



## Lhiola (10. April 2009)

1. Ich bin auch ein Ordie auf Averland und gehe nur noch in Inis rein, der Grund ist bei mir ich finde es dumm mich stundenlang mit meinem RR zu beschäftigen wenn ich die nächsten Monate eh nichts damit anfangen kann. Der RR steigt kontinuierlich an und muss nicht ohne Grund unbedingt auf RR 80 getrieben werden, weil was passiert wenn ihr den erreicht habt? Gähnende Langeweile tritt dann ein, klasse Aktion.

2. Das AOE Geflame von der Order ist nur lächerlich, wenn ihr so bescheuert seit und immer durch die Mitte rennt wo sich die Cast stacken seid ihr selber schuld, zum Vergleich ein Nahkämpfer kloppt einen Caster auch in 3 sec um wenn er den richtig spielen kann, also warum soll ein Caster das nicht auch können.  Das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut ausbalanciert nur sollten einige mal über ihre Spielfähigkeiten und Klassen nachdenken und vielleicht doch eine andere anspielen. Wenn Nahkämpfer nicht auf Fernkämpfer gehen sondern sich am Tankkloppen was eh nichts bringt aufgeilen,naja und ihr kommt an die Fernkämpfer locker ran, mal die Range der Gruben austesten oder einfach mal abwarten sind einfache sinnvolle Möglichkeiten dann braucht hier niemand mehr rumheulen.

3. Altdorfraids naja mein Gott lasst ihnen den Spass und fertig, ich nutze das schöne Wetter nicht um eine dreckige Menschenstadt zu deffen und gehe lieber außer Haus. Die Destros sind bei weitem noch nicht mal annähernd ausgerüstet um überhaupt unseren König zu legen geschweige gefangen zu nehmen also würde ich den Thread hier schließen.

4. Wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr auf Order habt macht es so wie ich und besucht mal die Destroseite auf Erengard, neue Klasse neue Seite jedoch gleiches Rumgejammer.


----------



## Ankar (10. April 2009)

Bin auch Ordi auf Averland.

Was ich so schlimm fand war das eine Feste um 3:00 (+/-) gefallen war. Wie können wir einen deff KT herstellen, wenn jeder arbeiten/ zu Schule/was auch immer muss. 

Ihr fordert von uns, dass wir um 3:00 (+/-) einen deff kt zusammen bekommen. Naja bald sind Osterferien, da können wir uns auf eine harte Zeit vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (10. April 2009)

Lhiola schrieb:


> 2. Das AOE Geflame von der Order ist nur lächerlich, wenn ihr so bescheuert seit und immer durch die Mitte rennt wo sich die Cast stacken seid ihr selber schuld, zum Vergleich ein Nahkämpfer kloppt einen Caster auch in 3 sec um wenn er den richtig spielen kann, also warum soll ein Caster das nicht auch können.



Ganz einfach: stellt halt auch n paar nahkämpfer drum rum. Gebt dem Caster nen Healer und schon hast du einen mobielen Panzer.
Außerdem hat ne Burg nur einen Eingang. Was willste machen, wenn du nur ein Schwert hast? Dolch werfen?


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> OMG mit ansage ich zock zwar nicht mehr aber, wenn du eure strategie wann ihr raidet freigibst warte nicht auf erfolg die zerstörung hat in den letzten 4 monaten einen wandel gehabt die sind jetzt besser organisiert als jemals zuvor!




hmm ichglaube du hast mich falsch verstanden.ich bin destroauf averland. nur weiss ich dass sie,die  order, an ostern mit 15 kt´s auflaufen wollen weil sie es in jedem forum gepostet haben etc. mit grosser ankündigung etc.

ich hoffe auf den raid, dass sich die order wieder aufrafft und wir wieder spannendes orvr haben werden. ich hoffe ich konnte dich aufklären über meine zugehörigkeit. nix für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (10. April 2009)

Hehe, niedlicher Thread,

ich spiel auch nimmer wirkich aktiv...lohnt einfach nimmer auf Averland. Die Destros sind nicht wirklich auf ein paar Ausnahmen ernstzunehmende Gegner wenn man in einer organisierten Truppe unterwegs ist. Nur leider...gibt es diese "Organisationen" nicht mehr, schade schade, aber kann man nicht ändern. Also was solls, that's life. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was wirklich witzig ist....auf der einen Seite liest man sowas:



> ihr seid sogar mehr wenn man die aktiven 40ziger chars der letzten 10 tage nimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ein paar Beiträge weiter kommt dann sowas:



> ich flehe euch an, als meine feinde, gebt nicht auf und lasst uns zumindest diesen server von einem ungleichgewicht bewahren.



Und danach noch sowas:



> Wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr auf Order habt macht es so wie ich und besucht mal die Destroseite auf Erengard, neue Klasse neue Seite jedoch gleiches Rumgejammer.



Und das waren jetzt nur ein paar Stichproben aus dem Thread....also wenn sowas mal nicht bezeichnend ist für die teilweise illusorische rosarote Welt einiger Destrospieler, der sie sich gerade hingeben und den paar wenigen, die tatsächlich sehen, was gerade vor sich geht und wohin alles gerade läuft....eigentlich traurig

Aber letzten Endes zählt doch nur, daß jeder seinen Spaß in dem Spiel ausgereizt hat.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (10. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Bin auch Ordi auf Averland.
> 
> Was ich so schlimm fand war das eine Feste um 3:00 (+/-) gefallen war. Wie können wir einen deff KT herstellen, wenn jeder arbeiten/ zu Schule/was auch immer muss.
> 
> ...



naja es ist nicht wirklich unwahrscheinlich, dass um 15Uhr (nicht 3uhr nachts!) sich 20 mann finden die deffen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die angreifer sind ja auch wild zusammengewürfelt.
Wenn nicht würd mir das schon zu denken geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: aber jo ist doof wenn man auf der arbeit ne sms kriegt "sind grad in altdorf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hm wunde demnach warste gestern nicht in reikland oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (10. April 2009)

> Edit: Hm wunde demnach warste gestern nicht in reikland oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö....wieso hab ich irgendwas verpasst, was ich nicht shon zig mal miterlebt hätte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 
oder lass es mich mit anderen Worten von Rainald Grebe sagen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ31HCopKzM


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Aber was wirklich witzig ist....auf der einen Seite liest man sowas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja super, du nimmst von verschiedenen personen verschiedene meinungen und verallgemeinerst sie.  grosse leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (10. April 2009)

Osterferien, Destros sind immernoch mehr, Ae Damage.
Im moment mache ich garkein Pvp. Szenario sind zum kotzen, rvr ist das halt nur ^20.

Als ich gestern das vid gesehen habe wie sie Karl franz durch die gegend kiten und den ohne prob legen...
ach...
....mich jucken die 12 euro nicht.. warten bisses halt mal wieder spielbar ist.

Und an alle Destros: Wenns euch halt spass macht, weiter so.


----------



## Vanman (10. April 2009)

Was mich persönlich stört, ist wenn schon Destrokt's in Altdorf sind und dort alles anzünden und niederbrennen, dass so 1-2 Kt's Ordler  vor  Altdorf stehen und ganken. Geht doch lieber rein und versucht das schlimmste noch zu verhindern aber davor stehen ist einfach arm.

Mit dem Patch hat das ja zum glück ein Ende die Wachen werden euch schon einheitzen. 

Doch eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den Wachen. Werden diese nur vor Altdorf stehen oder im ganzen Reikwald wenn man diesen Erobert hat, sonst könnten sich ja die Ordies einfach an das erste Tor stellen und dort die "nachzügler" einfach umhauen.


----------



## Taschmahal (10. April 2009)

Ach wir sind feige und unfähig - closed? Danke für den x-ten Flame ne Fraktion-Thread


btw bei dieser einen Festung wo kaum ein Deffer war, ohne Witz es waren kaum Leute online, Ich schätze aus den größten Allianzen der Order waren vl. 50 40er online, dass da nicht alle kommen, ist so klar, wie bei destro auch nicht alle 40er immer überall mitdeffen etc.


----------



## Krawuzi (10. April 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Ausserdem hoffe ich das die AOE Flut mit den nächsten Patches ganz rapide gemindert (oder komplett entfernt) wird. Denn ich habs ehrlich gesagt Leid von Bomber-Gruppen abgefarmt zu werden oder in einer Bombergruppe (auf wenige Tasten beschränkt) zu spielen, mag es noch so effektiv sein, es zerstört den Spielspaß vollkommen.


Die Aussage wundert mich schon, da Du wie ich gestern in 889 feststellen musst wie die meisten BWs und leider auch Sorc AE gespecct bist und die ganze Ini nur gebombt hast.



wh173y schrieb:


> anderer grund kann sein, dass es vielen wir mir geht: wir haben festung geholt, waren in der unvermeidlichen, das hat sich für mich (mangels deff der destru und wirklich mieser serverperformance) als zeitverschwendung herausgestellt und ich hab somit jeglichen anreiz verloren den geilen "endcontent" zu genießen.


Bitte wie oft waren wir in Altdorf bis wir endlich weiterkamen zum Step 2? Da muss man sich durchbeißen!



Ankar schrieb:


> Bin auch Ordi auf Averland.
> Was ich so schlimm fand war das eine Feste um 3:00 (+/-) gefallen war. Wie können wir einen deff KT herstellen, wenn jeder arbeiten/ zu Schule/was auch immer muss.
> Ihr fordert von uns, dass wir um 3:00 (+/-) einen deff kt zusammen bekommen. Naja bald sind Osterferien, da können wir uns auf eine harte Zeit vorbereiten wink.gif


Entweder Du bist seit 5 Tagen in Averland oder auf einem Auge blind! Etwa 2 Wochen lang hat die ORdnung in der Zeit von 0:00 bis 06:00 früh unsere Burgen geraidet. Da hab ich Deinen Protest vermisst aber jetzt wo offenbar bedingt durch die Osterferien am Nachmittag geraidet wird regst Dich auf??


----------



## Görms (11. April 2009)

Das schlimme ist doch nicht das die eine Fraktion hier lahmt oder die andere OP ist. Wirklich schlimm ist was ihr hier für Müll verzapft, wie ihr euch flame entgegen werft und euren Namen ins lächerliche zieht. Von vielen hier hätte ich da eine etwas zurückhaltendere Art der Gesprächsführung erwartet, aber ich scheine da zuhohe Erwartungen in bei euch nicht vorhandene Werte zu stecken.

Wie Charlie Chaplin seiner Zeit so schön sagte, stecken sie Hitler und Stalin in den Boxring, lassen sie ihnen nur die Unterhosen und geben sie Ihnen Fäustlinge - die Welt wird lachen. Genauso wie sich ein großer prozentsatz der hiesigen leser gerade über euch amüsiert, vollkommen zurecht.


----------



## Corthax (11. April 2009)

jeah altdorf hat nur noch einen stern!... 10% der order spieler haben keinen bock mehr... und allen stinkt das gewaltig, weil die 40er inis nicht mehr zu betreten sind, d.h. jetzt muss man erst ma wieder altdorfs stadtrang hochbringen, damit die leute wieder besseres equip farmen können... 

Naja... ich muss die osterferien durcharbeiten... als ich mal gestern früh in war geguggt hab, dachte ich mich trifft der schlag, als ich nur noch dieses eine sternchen sah...


aber dickes gratz von mir, das ihr´s mal gepackt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade is nur, dass dadurch viele keine lust mehr haben, wie schon pulla-man (sry wenn ichs nich richtig geschrieben hab ;D) angesprochen hat... ich habe nen freund auf der destro seite und der hat vorher mit mir order gespielt, hat ihn dann aber total angekotzt... er hat gemeint, dass die destros viel organisierter sind, als wir immer sagen. da rennt niemand einfach alleine los oder zu drit... NEIN! da wird auf den KT-leader gehört... klar is das auch bei uns auch so.. zum teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (11. April 2009)

Ist doch iwie lustig wieviele leute sich so dermassen aufregen über ein spiel wo sie ja wie man aus ihren eingenen posts lesen kann sowiso scheisse finden oO.

Was ich auch echt witzig finde sind solche argumente von Order Spielern wie "Ja Destro Raidet Altdorf und alles andere immer dann wenn wir in der Schule oder auf Arbeit sind" oder " Ja jetzt sind Osterferien ist klar das keiner defft".

Mir kommt es so vor wenn ich sowas lese das auf Destro seite zu 90% nur arbeitslose überbezahlte RoXX00r progamer spielen rofl...

für die die es villeicht nicht wissen auf Destro seite machen um ostern sicher genau so viele Leute den Rechner aus wie auf Order seite oder kann jemand mit Fakten und zahlen das gegenteil beweisen? genau so müssen auf Destro seite die Leute auch Arbeiten oder in die Schule/Kindergarten gehen >.< wie auf order seite!

Wie in dem Thread schon offt gesagt wurde es liegt schlicht und einfach an der organisation auf ordnungsseite. Ich kann mich noch vor Gut 2 Wochen (oder wars schon etwas länger?) erinnern da war das ganze umgekehrt aber ich habe hier im Forum keinen "soll ich jetzt den server wechseln alle OP mimimimi" Thread gesehen. Wenn es doch einen gab dann hab ich ihn nicht gesehen und entschuldige mich schonmal.

Aber anstatt das die ordnung sich jetzt aufrafft und sich Organisiert und den Destros mit ihren ololol pew pew siggis und BW's so richtig aufs maul haut kommen so sätze wie "Wenn es euch so spass macht dann macht doch weiter so" und das von einem ordnungsspieler? Ich denke spass macht das keinem aber wenn die Ordnung Altdorf schon quasi freiwillig hergibt wiso sollte dann Destro es sich auch nicht holen?

Und wie immer werden die fehler überal anders gesucht. Ich finds persönlich schade das die Ordnung den Arsch nicht mehr hoch kriegt villeicht sollte die Destro seite der ordnung mal so 2-3 tage eine erholungsfrist geben von ihrem permanenten ini gehen damit sie mal wieder RvR machen können...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

mfg H3ll


----------



## pulla_man (11. April 2009)

gestern hat doch die ordnung eigentlich relati gut rvr betrieben. wir als destros waren nicht in der agierenden sondern in der reagierendenposition.
evtl liegt es daran, dass die stadtinis zu sind und ca 90% der pve´ler sich gedacht haben dann gehen wir mal ins pvp. 
gestern hat richtig spass gemacht zu deffen. wir haben gut kassiert, aber konnten immer mal wieder nen keep wegschnappenn etc.

also weiter so jungs von der ordnung. unsere stadtraids sind ja nun vorläufig erstmal abgesagt, da man ja eine stadt mit einem stern nicht raiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (11. April 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Und wie immer werden die fehler überal anders gesucht. Ich finds persönlich schade das die Ordnung den Arsch nicht mehr hoch kriegt villeicht sollte die Destro seite der ordnung mal so 2-3 tage eine erholungsfrist geben von ihrem permanenten ini gehen damit sie mal wieder RvR machen können...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja angst um ihre stadt brauchen sie ja nicht mehr zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderbrace (11. April 2009)

leute nur weil sie nun 2 Erfolge hatten weinen gleich alle rum ... unglaublich es ich bin mir sicher das inner halb kürzester zeit die Unvermeidliche Stadt brennen wird.
 Vielleicht ist es euch entgangen aber es ist Ferien nzw Urlaubszeit und viele Spieler sind im Urlaub gefahren und viele Spieler (die etwas jüngeren) haben nun ferien ... warten wir mal die Urlaubszeit ab und schauen mal wenn es wieder normal zugeht ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotz allen Gratz an die Destros aber ... unsere Rache wird Fürchterlich


----------



## Wunde (11. April 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist doch nicht das die eine Fraktion hier lahmt oder die andere OP ist. Wirklich schlimm ist was ihr hier für Müll verzapft, wie ihr euch flame entgegen werft und euren Namen ins lächerliche zieht. Von vielen hier hätte ich da eine etwas zurückhaltendere Art der Gesprächsführung erwartet, aber ich scheine da zuhohe Erwartungen in bei euch nicht vorhandene Werte zu stecken.
> 
> Wie Charlie Chaplin seiner Zeit so schön sagte, stecken sie Hitler und Stalin in den Boxring, lassen sie ihnen nur die Unterhosen und geben sie Ihnen Fäustlinge - die Welt wird lachen. Genauso wie sich ein großer prozentsatz der hiesigen leser gerade über euch amüsiert, vollkommen zurecht.



Wie wahr wie wahr,

ich lese eigentlich in den meisten Threads auch nur noch, grinse ein wenig über manche Beiträge, und poste eher selten, da der Schwachsinn überhand genommen hat.



> Trotz allen Gratz an die Destros aber ... unsere Rache wird Fürchterlich



Genau, ich werde mir jetzt erstmal eine kühles Bierchen gönnen und mich bisschen sonnen, während ich mir sicher bin, daß 90% der Destros jetzt garantiert zoggen. Das ist meine RACHE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. April 2009)

Leider sind Spieler auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren....

Die meisten bewegen ihren Arsch nur noch wenn es was zu holen gibt..sprich Items!
Also hängt ein Großteil der 40er in den Ini´s rum...

Was leider durch die Spielmechanik noch verstärkt wird. Ich nehme mich da auch nicht als Ausnahme.
Ich hab nicht viel Zeit zu spielen und will trotzdem meinen Char weiter bringen...also will ich die wenige Zeit auch sinnvoll nutzen, also geh ich die 2-3 mal in der Woche die ich zocke in Inis und farme mir mein Set.
Es ist ja leider so gut wie unmöglich sich die guten RVR Sets zu erarbeiten und drum gehen viele den PVE Weg und das verstehe ich auch!

Denke die Entwickler sollten sich ein anderes System einfallen lassen...
Da war das Ehresystem von WOW besser! War zwar auch reine Farmarbeit, aber man hatte ein Ziel vor Augen und das brauchen die Spieler einfach!
Es reichen auch keine Nonset Items für Einfluss...weil man ohne Behütung einfach nicht weiter kommt! 

Das Behütungssystem ist für mich nur eine zeitliche Ausweitung der schmalen PVE/PVP Contents.
Man ist gezungen die Sets zu farmen weil man sonst nicht in die höheren Inis kann!

Hab jetzt meine Wachposten fast fertig und hab absolut keine Lust mehr nochmal alles in LV zu farmen!
Ich wollte in WAR einfach PVP machen und das hat bis LV 40 auch fun gemacht weil man ein Ziel hatte, aber jetzt denk ich drüber nach aufzuhören.....
Es ist alles zu WOWlastig geworden
Leider!

Mfg Neduras


----------



## Salute (11. April 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Wie wahr wie wahr,
> 
> ich lese eigentlich in den meisten Threads auch nur noch, grinse ein wenig über manche Beiträge, und poste eher selten, da der *Schwachsinn* überhand genommen hat.




Wie wahr, wie wahr!



Wunde schrieb:


> Genau, ich werde mir jetzt erstmal eine kühles Bierchen gönnen und mich bisschen sonnen, *während ich mir sicher bin, daß 90% der Destros jetzt garantiert zoggen.* Das ist meine RACHE.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist wohl einer solcher Posts, die als gutes Beispiel herhalten.

Zu dem Thema selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass vieles ganz klar an der Motivation und Organisation liegt. Wie es schon glaube erwähnt worden ist, herrscht die gleiche Situation auf Erengard nur halt umgekehrt.

Man sollte schon versuchen innerhalb der Fraktion am gleichen Strang zu ziehen, aber es ist halt leichter zu behaupten "Die Gegenfraktion is nur so erfolgreich, weil die kein RL haben". /applaus

Da vergisst man ganz schnell die schlauen Kontersprüche wenns um das Thema "OP-Klassen" geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Ist doch iwie lustig wieviele leute sich so *dermassen aufregen* über ein spiel wo sie ja wie man aus ihren eingenen posts lesen kann sowiso scheisse finden oO.



Oder tun einen auf "ah ich komm wieder, wenns wieder Organisiert zugeht". Tja^^

Schöne Feiertage noch.


----------



## Ankar (12. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> gestern hat doch die ordnung eigentlich relati gut rvr betrieben. wir als destros waren nicht in der agierenden sondern in der reagierendenposition.
> evtl liegt es daran, dass die stadtinis zu sind und ca 90% der pve´ler sich gedacht haben dann gehen wir mal ins pvp.
> gestern hat richtig spass gemacht zu deffen. wir haben gut kassiert, aber konnten immer mal wieder nen keep wegschnappenn etc.
> 
> ...




Jep und heute haben wir den Fleischerpass angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (12. April 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> L
> Da war das Ehresystem von WOW besser!



das hast du doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft gesagt, oder? du hast dich doch sicherlich verschrieben, oder? ansonsten......   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (12. April 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> das hast du doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft gesagt, oder? du hast dich doch sicherlich verschrieben, oder? ansonsten......



Doch...
das war ernst gemeint! :-)

Ich fände es besser wenn man durch den RR sich komplett ausrüsten könnte...

Warum muss ich Inis gehen um das beste Set (erreichbar) in einem PVP Game zu bekommen


----------



## Ascían (12. April 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Doch...
> das war ernst gemeint! :-)
> 
> Ich fände es besser wenn man durch den RR sich komplett ausrüsten könnte...
> ...



Muss man nicht. Da bist du eindeutig falsch informiert. Und ab 1.2.1 sieht's nochmal ganz anders aus.


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (12. April 2009)

Das habe ich inzwischen auch gehört das wir denn Ordlern im T4 immer in den Arsch treten,aber wie es im T3 Szenarios aussieht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## heretik (12. April 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Leider sind Spieler auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren....
> 
> Die meisten bewegen ihren Arsch nur noch wenn es was zu holen gibt..sprich Items!
> Also hängt ein Großteil der 40er in den Ini´s rum...



Egal wie oft man es sich einzureden versucht... das war in der "guten alten Zeit" auch nicht anders. Spieler hängen grundsätzlich da rum, wo's am meisten zu holen gibt, und warum auch nicht? Ich für meinen Teil ziehe einen entspannten Gildenabend in Instanzen auch dem allgemeinen Von-AoE-Stammgruppen-Abgefarmt-Werden vor. Jeder spielt so, wie er will.

Mythic hätte durchaus die Zügel in der Hand und könnte Spieler ins RvR "zwingen". Nur machen sie das aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht.


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> *GW installier*



Tja genau das hab ich vor einer Woche auch gemacht, nachdem mir sowohl WoW als auch WAR auf den Geist gegangen ist. Wohl die beste Entscheidung und aktuell das beste MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (12. April 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Tja genau das hab ich vor einer Woche auch gemacht, nachdem mir sowohl WoW als auch WAR auf den Geist gegangen ist. Wohl die beste Entscheidung und aktuell das beste MMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat sicher auch ein eigenes Forum, oder?


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Guild Wars? Ja hat es, aber hat ja entfernt was mit WAR zu tun^^
Aber lassen wir das...^^


----------



## Norjena (12. April 2009)

Gw ist für mich kein MMO, und mit der Zeit einfach nur langweilig, nach spätesten 3 Tagen istn Charakter auf 20, hat maximale Ausrütung...was dann machen?

Gold farmen für ne Prestige um sich von der Masse abzuheben? PvP einfach just for fun?
Ohne Anreiz (Items zb) geht den Leuten einfach zu schnell die Lust aus.

Ja, darum spielen auch noch so wengie Gw, habs selbst fast 2 Jahre gespielt, was sehr zufrieden, bis ich zu Wow kam, von da an wusste ich was MMO wirklich bedeutet (25er Raids, je 40Leute pro Fraktion im Av...)


WAR bietet dies ebenfalls, Gw einfach nichtmehr.


----------



## Görms (12. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gw ist für mich kein MMO, und mit der Zeit einfach nur langweilig, nach spätesten 3 Tagen istn Charakter auf 20, hat maximale Ausrütung...was dann machen?
> 
> Gold farmen für ne Prestige um sich von der Masse abzuheben? PvP einfach just for fun?
> Ohne Anreiz (Items zb) geht den Leuten einfach zu schnell die Lust aus.
> ...




eigentlich gibst du dir die Antwort in deinem eigenen Posting - PvP einfach * just for fun *
Guildwars wird nicht umsonst auch "Buildwars" genannt, der PvP Anteil des Spiels ist riesig und facettenreich, die Motivation - wenn du da keine siehst, für mich klar ersichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAR kann man nicht mit GW vergleichen, würde man in GW nur ständig eine Taste hämmern würde man nichtmal aus dem schönen Tutorial kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (12. April 2009)

Ist euch eigentlich schon mal aufgefallen das es dasselbe "Problem" auf anderen Servern auf Zerstörungsseite auch gibt. Momentan offenbaren sich die Schwächen von Warhammer und ich kann es keinem, egal ob Zerstörung oder ORdnung, verdenken wenn einem die Lust aufs ORvR vergangen ist.

Ihr sagt immer die Seite A macht dies, die Seite B mecker aber A macht das. Das ist aber eine vorhersagebare Entwicklung die sich durch die Spielmechanik ergibt. Das ist die Situation. 

Achja besonders leid tun mir die Tanks momentan! *Mein Beileid*

Und was wird die Konsequenz sein wenn eine stadt mal auf rang 1 ist? Richtig die Leute die kein RvR mehr gemacht haben machen keine 40er Instanzen mehr, und dann? Richtig sagen sich die Leute für was zahle ich Geld.....

Da mag dann noch eine so schöne Welt als Hintergrund dienen, da mag die Spielidee noch so gut sein. Leute die aus Spaß spielen werden keinen Spaß mehr finden! Es wäre Schade für die Warhammer Welt, aber mal im Ernst wer will seinen Charakter in dieser Welt so wie sie ist momentan rumlaufen lassen? 

Nun ja wir werden sehen was kommen wird. momentan bietet sich aber auf den betroffenen Servern und Fraktionen an ne Pasue zu machen. AoC ist gerade günstig ;-)


----------



## Wunde (13. April 2009)

AOC kann mir gestohlen bleiben....ein spiel wo man gebannt wird, wenn man einmal seine Meinung sagt ist völlig daneben. Abr manche scheinen es zu lieben in einer ausbeuterischen Diktatur zu leben. ... weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (13. April 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> AOC kann mir gestohlen bleiben....ein spiel wo man gebannt wird, wenn man einmal seine Meinung sagt ist völlig daneben. Abr manche scheinen es zu lieben in einer ausbeuterischen Diktatur zu leben. ... weiter so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen kann man ja auch im War-Offi-Forum nur mit aktivem Account posten damit man Kritiker (in den Augen der Fanbyos natürlich Flamer) auch mit solcherlei Sanktionen bestrafen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Problem solved.


----------



## Diven (13. April 2009)

hm entweder feiern bei uns deutlich mehr Ostern oder die Zonen werden aufgrund von Saufgelagen alle blau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (13. April 2009)

das selbe habe ich mir auf dem server auch gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur es ist auch ein bissel merkwürdig die ordnung stürmt nie weiter als schwarsfels und chaoswüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl hier doch ein poster auf der ersten seite nen trupp von 15ordnungs kts angekündigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (14. April 2009)

naja wahrscheinlich weil se einfach keinen Bock auf die DestroobersuperduperAOEscheißKts haben.


----------



## Hellbabe (14. April 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> naja, nun sind sie zumindest gezwungen ein bisschen aus den pushen zu kommen. pve geht ja nu nicht mehr. ausser bastionstreppe und lost vale.
> da altdorf nun mehr nur noch einen Stern hat, ich wiederhole 1 stern, sind die stadtinstanzen alle zu
> 
> 
> ...




Wir nie mehr passieren, daß wir auch nur noch 5 Kts zusammenbekommen, da die meisten 40er nur noch Twinken..und wayne interessierts noch die Sterne, wenn Token System kommt, isses eh Blutwurst...gancken wir Euch halt im T2 mit lvl 30er Chars....*Ironie aus*


----------



## pulla_man (14. April 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> naja wahrscheinlich weil se einfach keinen Bock auf die DestroobersuperduperAOEscheißKts haben.



ich glaube kaum , dass wir so viel mehr superduperAOEscheißkts haben als ihr




Hellbabe schrieb:


> Wir nie mehr passieren, daß wir auch nur noch 5 Kts zusammenbekommen, da die meisten 40er nur noch Twinken..und wayne interessierts noch die Sterne, wenn Token System kommt, isses eh Blutwurst...gancken wir Euch halt im T2 mit lvl 30er Chars....*Ironie aus*




naja seid ihr selber schuld dass ihr keine 5kts zusammenbekommt, aber nachts um 1 uhr  3 kts aufstellen um fleischerpass anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi89 (14. April 2009)

Wenn ihr euch wirklich fragt warum die Order so oft verliert, solltet ihr erst einmal zu den Elite-Destro Gilden (Allen voran den Nervensägen von Gothic Society und SunTzu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) schauen.
Erst gestern war ich wieder dabei als 3 GothicS (Zelot+2 Zauberinnen) das WC in Kadrintal blockierten. Sind also mit einem vollen (!!!!) KT hin und innerhalb von 1min vollkommen gewiped. Es war 100% kein anderer Destro in der Nähe, da haben die Leute ausm WC schon alles durchsucht gehabt^^  (Anmerkung: Wir waren alle im TS und der Leader hat das Ziel vorgegebn auf das wir alle gegangen sind)


Man hat als Altdorf nur einen Stern hatte (sind leider schon wieder 2) einen gigantischen Anstieg in der RV-R Aktivität bemerkt. Es waqr normal das 4-5 KTs in einer Zone waren, sogar mit TS-Pflicht, jetzt sind es wieder 2 KTs, die noch dazu in verschiedenen Zonen nix erreichen weil sie nicht im TS sind (Okay, vllt einer der beiden^^)...
Also eine Bitte: Liebe Destros, bitte, bitte haut Altdorf bald wieder auf einen Stern runter damit wir euch im RvR fertigmachen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, haben heute schon mal eine ganz gute Taktik im Praag-Deff vorgeführt, mit skilltechnischer und massetechnischer (1:2) Unterlegenheit 2h Praag bei rund 90% Lock für Destros zu deffen und dann noch mit einem halben KT eine von SunTzu geclaimte Burg einzunehmendem (Die Hälfte von uns hat sich schlappgelacht, der anderen sind die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen), das beweist gute Taktik und gute Organisation (Danke Dakyda, erklär doch mal den anderen Reichsgardisten-KT-LEadern deine Taktik)



Auf viele gute Schlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (14. April 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch wirklich fragt warum die Order so oft verliert, solltet ihr erst einmal zu den Elite-Destro Gilden (Allen voran den Nervensägen von Gothic Society und SunTzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich möchte jetzt sicher nicht die Fähigkeiten der 3 Spieler anzweifeln, aber offenbar habt ihr einige Fehler gemacht. So eine Bomber Truppe im Bulk angreifen wenn die Sorc M4 voll haben ist Selbstmord. 

Anscheinend hat eurer Leader auch das falsche Target angesagt.
Den Zeloten silenzen, dann stehen die Sorcs keine 3 Sek. zum Schluss den Zeloten wegmachen. Geht natürlich nicht wenn der komplette Kt 7 Sek. nicht angreifen kann und alle auf einem Haufen bleiben.


----------



## Meldrysto (14. April 2009)

Ich finde es verdammt schade das Ordler aufhören weil sie nix gebacken bekommen.
Mir fallen ein paar namen ein die jeder Destro kennt und die zu 4-6 mal nen kt auseinander nehmen.
warum können wir destros was dafür wenn ihr euch nicht zusammen raufen könnt???
warum werden nachts in der woche die gebiete blau gelockt wenn wir doch soviel arbeitslose haben???
habt ihr keinen arsch in der hose und könnt nicht zurück schlagen???

Die destro macht den server doch nicht kaputt weil wir das spiel spielen.
nein, es ist so das ihr ihn kaputt macht wenn ihr das spielprinzip nicht spielt.

und an alle die hier so toll pve spielen und nun kein bock mehr haben weil sie ja nicht mehr in die stadtinis können.
WAR ist ein PVP spiel mit PVE anteil. nicht andersrum.
für dumme mobs kloppen könnt ihr nach WOW gehen.


----------



## Ghostface88 (14. April 2009)

Meldrysto schrieb:


> und an alle die hier so toll pve spielen und nun kein bock mehr haben weil sie ja nicht mehr in die stadtinis können.
> WAR ist ein PVP spiel mit PVE anteil. nicht andersrum.
> für dumme mobs kloppen könnt ihr nach WOW gehen.



Genau meine meinung ihr wisst garnicht was ich vor euren reikland lock geflucht hab im ally channel und im ts das die leute verdammt nochmal nich in die inis gehen sollen, sondern leiber deffen kommen sollen was leider erst nach den lock passiert is da sie bestimmt angst hatten, dass ihr schon wieder in altdorf steht und sie ihre inis nich machen können.


----------



## Corthax (14. April 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> hm entweder feiern bei uns deutlich mehr Ostern oder die Zonen werden aufgrund von Saufgelagen alle blau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







xDDD das is geil


----------



## Andi89 (14. April 2009)

Jop, das mt den Inis ist wirklich traurig...
Hab nicht mal 10min vorm Reikwald-Lock den Leuten die nach Ini-grps gesucht haben in freundlichem Tongeschrieben dass sie lieber deffen sollten wenn sie nicht wollen dass die Inis bald gesperrt sind.
Die meisten haben mir gewhispert das sie machen was sie wollen, soll ich halt machen wqas ich will (Nicht unbedingt in diesem eher neutrale Ton)...
Sehr schöne Reaktion in einem Grp-Spiel, nicht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seltsamerweise sind es jetzt genau die die am meisten drüber Whinen das wir eh nix gebacken kriegen und eh alles Mist ist... (Ihr solltet echt mal hören was manche fürn Blödsinn erzapfen IG ^^)


Manche scheinen zu allem Überfluss noch nicht mal zählen zu können:
Letztens schreit einer im /1 MEGAINC Norden. wir natürlich mitm ganzen KT zur Burg, was war: 5 Destros sind an der Burg vorbeigeritten

Die Moral ist bei (vielen) Order im Moment wirklich mehr als am Boden, eher schon unterirdisch... und dass bei denen die noch nichtmal gekämpft haben zum deffen, was sollen da erst die sagen die zur Verteidigung mindestens 10g beim Heiler verbraten haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (20. April 2009)

Mahahaha, Montag: 17 uhr.
Ich komm vonner schaffe, destros legen mit 6 kts innerhalp von 2 minuten die festung in Gw.

...mannn..oh..mann..oh..mann.
Spielt halt echt alleine.

und ja: FLAME, FLAME @ "oh lol order sind mehr" und an jedem andren schiss....


----------



## pulla_man (21. April 2009)

nun ja die ganzen melee destros sind halt wieder gekommen nach dem patch.

viele order spieler haben das FOTM setup siggi und bw hochgespielt und es gab unzählige bomber grp. da dies eh schon die beiden am häufigsten gespielten klassen bei order waren und es durch den resinerf noch mehr wurden, haben viele destros gefrustet angefangen zu twinken oder auf nem andern server zu spielen oder ne pause einzulegen. jetzt mit dem patch sind sie wieder da um sich an den skilllosen RoF-spammern zu rächen. und es funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile ist aber nicht mehr zu verneinen, dass destro nen krassen vorteil an spielern hat, das liegt aber nur daran, dass bei euch einfach viel zu viele in den inis rumlungern.
wir sollten versuchen als community uns wege einfallen zu lassen, wie man neue orderspieler nach averland bringt


----------



## Görms (21. April 2009)

du kannst dich ja afk vor deren WC stellen.


----------



## ExInferis (21. April 2009)

Kein Wunder dass Order nichts leistet wenn die immer zusammen auf dem Klo (WC) rumhängen. Mädchenbande! *grins*


----------



## Gortek (21. April 2009)

Andi89 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch wirklich fragt warum die Order so oft verliert, solltet ihr erst einmal zu den Elite-Destro Gilden (Allen voran den Nervensägen von Gothic Society und SunTzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das wirklich so passiert ist bin ich überzeugt, dass ihr sehr schlechte Spieler seid. Schon mal was von taktischem Spiel wie ausscheren, aufteilen und von 3 Seiten angreifen was gehört? Bei 2 Sorc ist zumindest der 3te Trupp im Vorteil und die RangedDD sowie Heiler müssen auf max distanz sein  etc. (und mal ehrlich, kein Zelot dieser Welt schafft es einen BW (oder gar 2) gegen den Focus eines KT's zu heilen, selbst ein GM nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wenn ein Kriegstrupp der im TS ist, sich die Gegend zuerst angeschaut hat (wie du schreibst) und dann alle auf nem 5 x 5 Meter grossen Feld zusammen anrückt, dann macht bitte nächstes mal ein Video, ich kann schon fast nicht mehr aufhören vor lachen bei dem blossen Gedanken eurer Unfähigkeit.

Cheers


----------



## Norjena (21. April 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so passiert ist bin ich überzeugt, dass ihr sehr schlechte Spieler seid. Schon mal was von taktischem Spiel wie ausscheren, aufteilen und von 3 Seiten angreifen was gehört? Bei 2 Sorc ist zumindest der 3te Trupp im Vorteil und die RangedDD sowie Heiler müssen auf max distanz sein  etc. (und mal ehrlich, kein Zelot dieser Welt schafft es einen BW (oder gar 2) gegen den Focus eines KT's zu heilen, selbst ein GM nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, und dann schaut man in den anderen Thread wo die Low lvl Leute gelamet werde weil sie das locken der Stadt doch bitte den sooo "Skilled" 40ern überlassen sollen....

Selten sowas bescheuertes gelesen.


----------



## Krawuzi (21. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, und dann schaut man in den anderen Thread wo die Low lvl Leute gelamet werde weil sie das locken der Stadt doch bitte den sooo "Skilled" 40ern überlassen sollen....
> 
> Selten sowas bescheuertes gelesen.



Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Hast nicht mal einen T4 Char willst den anderen aber erklären wie das Endgame funktioniert. Der Punkt ist vielmehr der, dass Du aufgrund deiner geringen Erfahrung manche Argumente von Leuten mit 40er Chars gar nicht verstehst.
Nicht, dass DU mich falsch verstehst, es ist natürlich absolut keine Schande noch keinen 40 hochgespielt zu haben, dann aber g´scheit daherreden wollen wie Du es tust schon!


----------



## Norjena (21. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Hast nicht mal einen T4 Char willst den anderen aber erklären wie das Endgame funktioniert. Der Punkt ist vielmehr der, dass Du aufgrund deiner geringen Erfahrung manche Argumente von Leuten mit 40er Chars gar nicht verstehst.
> Nicht, dass DU mich falsch verstehst, es ist natürlich absolut keine Schande noch keinen 40 hochgespielt zu haben, dann aber g´scheit daherreden wollen wie Du es tust schon!



Naja, wenn sich 1-3 Wb, auf offenen Gelände von einer Bombergruppe abfarmen lassen muss man nix vom Enggame verstehen um zu erkennen das dort absolut keine Taktik vorhanden war. 

Wenn kein Platz war um sich zu verteilen, die Caster sich hinter Zinnen einer Burg etc. verstekct haben klar, dann kommt so ein Mist vor.

Aber auf offenen Feld sollte sowas schlichtweg nicht passieren, 2 Sorc (von denen im Qoute ja die Rede war) können höchstens 20-30Fuß effektiv mit AoE eindecken, teilen sich die Leute auch nur etwas auf bekommt den AoE kaum jemand ab, zudem sollten die Heiler eines ganzen WB, grade zuammen mit Gruppenschilgern etc in der Lage sein den Schaden von 2 Sorc wegzuheilen, selbst wenn beide alle 2 Sekunden je 2k Schaden machen, wären das 4k alle 2 Sekunden,  bei ca 6-7k durschnittlchen Leben wären dann mindestens 3 Sekunden Zeit um die Leute wieder über 4k Leben zu bringen (damit sie den nächsten Tick überleben)


----------



## Clashmaniac (21. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sich 1-3 Wb, auf offenen Gelände von einer Bombergruppe abfarmen lassen muss man nix vom Enggame verstehen um zu erkennen das dort absolut keine Taktik vorhanden war.
> 
> Wenn kein Platz war um sich zu verteilen, die Caster sich hinter Zinnen einer Burg etc. verstekct haben klar, dann kommt so ein Mist vor.
> 
> Aber auf offenen Feld sollte sowas schlichtweg nicht passieren, 2 Sorc (von denen im Qoute ja die Rede war) können höchstens 20-30Fuß effektiv mit AoE eindecken, teilen sich die Leute auch nur etwas auf bekommt den AoE kaum jemand ab, zudem sollten die Heiler eines ganzen WB, grade zuammen mit Gruppenschilgern etc in der Lage sein den Schaden von 2 Sorc wegzuheilen, selbst wenn beide alle 2 Sekunden je 2k Schaden machen, wären das 4k alle 2 Sekunden,  bei ca 6-7k durschnittlchen Leben wären dann mindestens 3 Sekunden Zeit um die Leute wieder über 4k Leben zu bringen (damit sie den nächsten Tick überleben)



Komm mal ins T4 und zeige uns deine taktischen finessen.
Reden können die leute immer viel... anpacken...eher nit..


----------



## ExInferis (21. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Komm mal ins T4 und zeige uns deine taktischen finessen.
> Reden können die leute immer viel... anpacken...eher nit..




Kein noch so guter Plan übersteht den ersten Schuss! Ist eine alte Weisheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur muss man dann so flexibel sein, schnell zu reagieren und sich anzupassen. Und das ist der Fehler den einfach viele machen. Da ist es egal welcher Level und welches Spiel. Man sieht meist nur eine Spielweise und geht strickt nach der vor. Besonders wenn man in Stresssituationen kommt. Scheuklappendenken!
Und gerade aus der Distanz hat man oftmals einen abgeklärteren Blick weil man eben nicht direkt involviert ist und entdeckt Mittel und Wege die einem sonst verborgen bleiben.
Also nicht direkt alles abschmettern, sondern ruhig es mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## xerkxes (21. April 2009)

Kenne die Situation auf Averland nur vom Hörensagen aber wenn es da wirklich so trüb für Ordnung aussieht ist wohl ein Rufbonusbuff nur eine Frage der Zeit. Wie das eine Situation über den Haufen werfen kann, sieht man gerade auf Erengrad.

Ich wünsche Euch wohlgesonnene Götter und viel Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (21. April 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Kein noch so guter Plan übersteht den ersten Schuss! Ist eine alte Weisheit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solche theoretischen pläne bringen aber rein garnix... nicht in nem spiel das jede theorie duch lag/stuck/andren bugs kaputt macht.
Nicht labern, sondern hochspielen, vorbeikommen, zeigen was man kann.

Zeigen wie man nen gut eingespieltes fotm team mit rr jenseits von gut und böse mit seinem theoretischen wissen platt macht.


Bei den Kickers haben auch früher die Kickers gewonnen als die Computer-Gegner die jeden spielzug analysiert haben kamen.
Und die Kickers wissen wie der hase laeuft!


----------



## Krawuzi (22. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sich 1-3 Wb, auf offenen Gelände von einer Bombergruppe abfarmen lassen muss man nix vom Enggame verstehen um zu erkennen das dort absolut keine Taktik vorhanden war.
> 
> Wenn kein Platz war um sich zu verteilen, die Caster sich hinter Zinnen einer Burg etc. verstekct haben klar, dann kommt so ein Mist vor.
> 
> Aber auf offenen Feld sollte sowas schlichtweg nicht passieren, 2 Sorc (von denen im Qoute ja die Rede war) können höchstens 20-30Fuß effektiv mit AoE eindecken, teilen sich die Leute auch nur etwas auf bekommt den AoE kaum jemand ab, zudem sollten die Heiler eines ganzen WB, grade zuammen mit Gruppenschilgern etc in der Lage sein den Schaden von 2 Sorc wegzuheilen, selbst wenn beide alle 2 Sekunden je 2k Schaden machen, wären das 4k alle 2 Sekunden,  bei ca 6-7k durschnittlchen Leben wären dann mindestens 3 Sekunden Zeit um die Leute wieder über 4k Leben zu bringen (damit sie den nächsten Tick überleben)



Vom T3 aus ist es leicht der große Taktiker zu sein die realität schaut aber anders aus! Nachdem GTAE "generft" wurde laufen die BWs nun mit PBAE Spells, Guardstank als "Bot" und AE Healer him Hintergund rum. Die Realität schaut dann so aus:
[attachment=7364:Krawuzi_006.jpg]

Klar kriegt man die BWs mit Focus dann irgendwann tot, vorher haben sie aber schon 10+ Leute gekillt, eine Rechnung die für die aufgeht (leider!)

Im übrigen möchte ich anmerken, dass die BWs im Bild nicht zu den Highshots in Averland gehören sondern vor dem generellen AE Schwenk eher in der Kategorie unauffällig bis Opfer einzuordnen waren und es sich hier nicht um eingespielte bekannte Gruppen handelt.


----------



## Ascían (22. April 2009)

Aus deinem Screenshot erkenne ich nur, dass der 40er SW (DPS!!!!!!) an fast allen Kills beteiligt war, aber nur einen Killing Blow und 13,000 Schaden verursacht hat, während der Chosen (TANK!!!!) an weniger Kills beteiligt war, aber das zehnfache (!!!!!!) an Schaden und Killing Blows gemacht hat. WAR is ja sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## Krawuzi (22. April 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Aus deinem Screenshot erkenne ich nur, dass der 40er SW (DPS!!!!!!) an fast allen Kills beteiligt war, aber nur einen Killing Blow und 13,000 Schaden verursacht hat, während der Chosen (TANK!!!!) an weniger Kills beteiligt war, aber das zehnfache (!!!!!!) an Schaden und Killing Blows gemacht hat. WAR is ja sowas von lächerlich.



Nein, Niu ist ein sehr bekannter SW auf Averland. In dem BG hat er offenbar irgendwelche Probleme gehabt oder ist nur leechend rumgestanden keine Ahnung sonst macht der heftig Dmg!


----------



## unrealshape (22. April 2009)

Erzählt mir nichts vom Weihnachtsmann, ich seh es doch täglich, wie es die reine Masse der Destros schafft uns zu überrennen. während wir maximum 2 Kt's auf die Beine aufstellen können zum deffen, klatschen uns die Destros einfach mit mindestens immer anwesenden 5-6 KT's in null komma nix weg. 

Das ist einfach Fakt das halt die Destros durch die Masse überlegen ist, nicht wegen dem spielerischem können oder der Taktik, denn in sz sieht es nämlich wieder total anders aus wenn es heißt 10vs10...


----------



## Hasumifrabu (22. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Vom T3 aus ist es leicht der große Taktiker zu sein die realität schaut aber anders aus! Nachdem GTAE "generft" wurde laufen die BWs nun mit PBAE Spells, Guardstank als "Bot" und AE Healer him Hintergund rum. Die Realität schaut dann so aus:
> [attachment=7364:Krawuzi_006.jpg]
> 
> Klar kriegt man die BWs mit Focus dann irgendwann tot, vorher haben sie aber schon 10+ Leute gekillt, eine Rechnung die für die aufgeht (leider!)
> ...



Habe leider keinen Screen parat, aber ähnliche Ergebnisse habe ich auch schon dutzendfach in Szenarien gesehen die von Gothic Society gebombt wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum wir so spielen? 
a) Wie schon erwähnt hat eine Destro Gilde die Bombergruppe populär gemacht, irgendwann hat man es einfach satt immer von den selben Leuten instant gekillt zu werden, also bekämpft man sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen (beim vorletzten Altdorf Raid hats mehrfach wunderbar geklappt).

b) Gibt es sonst aktuell leider kaum einen Weg der Destro Übermacht im PvP Gebiet zu begegnen. Mit Single-Dmg ranzugehen ist so als würde man einen Schwamm auf einen fahrenden Zug werfen. So kann man wenigstens ein paar Gegner zu Manitu schicken bevor man von der Masse umgemoscht wird.

c) Langzeitstudien haben ergeben das es effktiv Rufpunkte in Szenarien bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du behauptest für das Spiel als Bombergruppe braucht man kaum Skill, dann stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Es ist nicht im geringsten Anspruchsvoll so zu spielen, da man nach wie vor auf 3-4 Tasten fixiert ist. Aber was solls? Es ist effektiv! Wie du schon sagst, bevor ich umfalle nehme ich erstmal ne handvoll Gegner mit. Ob es dir den Spielspaß verdirbt ist mir dabei ehrlich gesagt wumpe, Mir passt auch so einiges nicht momentan, wie z.B Destro Zergs die vormittags um 11 schon aus 48+ Spielern bestehen, Destro-Bomber-Grps, täglich weniger aktive Order Spieler, Festungen die in weniger als 10min fallen, häufige Lags im PvP usw usw usw...! Aber ich mach das beste draus und unsere Gruppe kämpft weiter.

Ob du die gescreenten Spieler nun als "Highshots" oder Opfer siehst ist mir auch total egal, da macht sich eh jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich seh dich auch nur als Opfer das abundzu durch Focus mal nen Glückstreffer landet während die Heiler Stille haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Evtl. haust du während den BGs mal weniger Emotes raus auf die BWs und konzentrierst dich mehr aufs Spiel? Das war ja gestern schon nicht mehr feierlich mit den unanständigen Gesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das die Order aktuell keinen grünen Zweig auf Averland sieht hast du scheinbar auch noch nicht bemerkt, also setz deinen Kampf gegen die bösen Imba-Ordler ruhig fort, wichtig ist das du weiterhin deinen Spielspaß hast. 

/Ironie Und bevor ichs vergesse, ja natürlich, wir haben unseren BW alle ausschließlich mit Patch 1.2 angefangen weil er da so stark wurde, vorher hat niemand diese Klasse gespielt! 

Bin schon auf deine Aussagen gespannt wenn Altdorf bald nur noch 1 Stern hat und kaum noch ein Ordler online kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlutigerFuss (22. April 2009)

sehe das leider auch so erst recht auf averland -.- viele orders sind schon weg und es folgen jeden tag mehr. 

Ist ja schon ein witz das man mit 2 kts. ne festung mit 10 deffern in 7 min erobert


----------



## Krawuzi (22. April 2009)

Hasumifrabu schrieb:


> Ob du die gescreenten Spieler nun als "Highshots" oder Opfer siehst ist mir auch total egal, da macht sich eh jeder seine eigene Meinung. Ich seh dich auch nur als Opfer das abundzu durch Focus mal nen Glückstreffer landet während die Heiler Stille haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Witzig aber genau auf Dich war die Aussage bezogen. Laut Damaz Kron war meine Killstatistik 7:0 bevor Du auf Bomber umgeskillt hast nun nur mehr 9:4! 
Ich als Opfer? Das glaub ich Dir gerne! In dem Szenario bist mit Bergmar als Defendbot im Slepptau rumgelaufen während eure 4 Sigis AE Heals gespammed haben, dass es nur so eine Freude war (für euch natürlich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Was bei uns Psycho und Zergnöse gegengeheilt haben war toll aber mit gerade mal 500k heal hat man einfach keine Chance gegen die 1,1 Mio. Dmg eurer AE Klassen.

Überall lese ich die Order auf Averland ist so arm, klar weil alle einen Sigi, BW oder Slayer Twink haben. (ich weiß schon, dass Dein BW kein Twink ist)
Wenn eure Leute wieder ihre Mains auspacken dann könnt ihr euch auch wieder wehren, denn so gut die Bombergruppen sind zum RP farmen, in summe hält man damit kein Reich zusammen!


----------



## Görms (22. April 2009)

Ich finds erschreckend das wir früher organisieren mussten um eine Festung zu kriegen oder Altdorf mal anzuspielen.
Die letzten Tage komme ich online und ein paar scharmüzel reichen aus um direkt 2 Festungen zum Fall zu bringen, hin und wieder piekt die order zwar ein wenig aber ernst ist das nicht.
Total Fail, ich mache auch nur Gebiet u. Festungen mit weil ich meinen Ruf kriege, Altdorf ... warum soll ich da rein?

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke hat alles irgendwie schlimm nachgelassen.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (22. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Witzig aber genau auf Dich war die Aussage bezogen. Laut Damaz Kron war meine Killstatistik 7:0 bevor Du auf Bomber umgeskillt hast nun nur mehr 9:4!
> Ich als Opfer? Das glaub ich Dir gerne! In dem Szenario bist mit Bergmar als Defendbot im Slepptau rumgelaufen während eure 4 Sigis AE Heals gespammed haben, dass es nur so eine Freude war (für euch natürlich nur
> 
> 
> ...



Bergmar kenne ich nichtmal, und von den 4 Siggis war auch nur 1 in meiner Gruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eine Freude war es trotzdem, das stimmt. Wenn man täglich spielt und nun seit Wochen regelmäßig von einer weit überlegenen Masse umgemoscht wird im PvP Gebiet, dann macht es schon Freude wenigstens im Szenario mal Land zu sehen wo Destro nicht mit einer 3:1 Überzahl vorhanden ist.

Mit Bombergruppen hält man sicherlich kein Reich zusammen, aber man kann durchaus zeigen das man sich auch gegen eine Übermacht noch irgendwie wehren kann und nicht zwangsläufig den Kopf in den Sand stecken muss.

PS: Über die Rückkehr einiger Mains würde ich mich auch freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Heute war es auch mal wieder schlimm. 2mal Altdorf an einem Tag. Das ist echt nicht mehr witzig oder so...


----------



## Caludra (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Heute war es auch mal wieder schlimm. 2mal Altdorf an einem Tag. Das ist echt nicht mehr witzig oder so...




naja ihr habt euch aber heute in Altdorf relatvi gut gehalten, also eben auf jedenfall, wies heute Mittag war kann ich nit sagen. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das verhältniss mäßig mehr spieler auf der Seite der Ordnung spielen hier bei uns auf Averland. Ihr müsstet halt mal euren Arsch hochkriegen und was Organisieren zum deffen und nicht auf iwelchen Twinks durch die Gegend hüpfen. Uns als Destro fehlt auch son bissle Gegenwehr, das is ja echt schon fast wie nem Baby die Bonbons zu klauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Caludra / Iyorir


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. April 2009)

Deswegen wechselt ihr die inis hin und her wenn ihr gegenwehr bekommt... *HUST HUST HUST*


----------



## Görms (23. April 2009)

sehr konstruktiver kommentar, Glückwunsch Clash!

Joa 2 Mal Altdorf an einem Tag, großes Kino. Aber juckt eigentlich nicht, dass zeigt schliesslich nur das wir kein anderes Spielziel sehen als - Altdorf, weil was gibts denn mehr ?


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. April 2009)

Caludra schrieb:


> naja ihr habt euch aber heute in Altdorf relatvi gut gehalten, also eben auf jedenfall, wies heute Mittag war kann ich nit sagen. Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das verhältniss mäßig mehr spieler auf der Seite der Ordnung spielen hier bei uns auf Averland. Ihr müsstet halt mal euren Arsch hochkriegen und was Organisieren zum deffen und nicht auf iwelchen Twinks durch die Gegend hüpfen. Uns als Destro fehlt auch son bissle Gegenwehr, das is ja echt schon fast wie nem Baby die Bonbons zu klauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deswegen wechselt ihr also immer die Inis wenn ihr gegenwehr bekommt*husthust*


@ Görms : Ja, fand ich sehr konstruktiv. dankesehr.

Spielziel : Spass am PVP.
rennt man aber mit seiner super grp immer vor den ordlern weg die einen mal umnatzen, und sucht sich die Babys die man dann abfarmt, ja, dann kommt man aufn paar %% in altdorf.
Heute wieder schön gesehen wie sie gerannt sind.


----------



## Hellbabe (23. April 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> sehr konstruktiver kommentar, Glückwunsch Clash!
> 
> Joa 2 Mal Altdorf an einem Tag, großes Kino. Aber juckt eigentlich nicht, dass zeigt schliesslich nur das wir kein anderes Spielziel sehen als - Altdorf, weil was gibts denn mehr ?



für Euch: 
40er kts ins T3 gebiet schicken und lows killen...
den absoluten Spielspass nehmen...
Euch schonma mit dem Gedanken abfinden, das ihr bald alleine aufm Server seit....
usw...
um ehrlich zu sein, mir isses sowat von egal, wann wieoft und wieviel Sterne Altdorf noch hat haben wird...ich werd alle 10 Slots belegen und im T2 durchraiden, denn da machts noch Spass mit ner Grp aus allen LvL eure Twinks in Überzahl davon abzuhalten, ne Burg einzunehmen, ab T3 isses sowat von egal was mach macht, da wenn Ihrs net schafft, mit ner grp gleichrangiger nach 10 min nen Burg einzunehmen, ihr Eure 40er holt...Ich werde die Chars zwar auf 40 Spielen, aber PvPraids im t3/t4 werd ich net machen. Und ich kenn genug, die auch keinen Bock haben, auf Eure 40er zu stoßen...Aso und damit ist der letzte Orvr tot....R.I.P.


----------



## Ankar (23. April 2009)

Kriegt mal euren Arsch hoch, organisiert was bla bla. Ich kanns nicht mehr hören.

Why soll ich ne Feste verteidigen, wenn ihr sie überrennt. Die deffer geben nur noch nen Bonus ruf.

Why soll ich Altdorf deffen, das Wachpostenset habe ich schon voll, Altdorf geht mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei.

Da such ich lieber zuflucht in den unteren T's. Im T2 war es wirklich schön, als wir euch jedes mal abgefarmt habt, bis ihr wieder mit euren "überlegenen" 31 kommt, die wir auch abgefarmt haben. Im t3 ist das dann ein ganz dummes Problem. Könnt ihr das auch mal ne Burg einnehmen, ohne 40iger, um eine normale Uhrzeite? nein wie es aussieht nicht.

Ich hab gar kein Bock mehr auf's T4, wenn ich mir nur vorstelle wie das Endet. 


Ich glaube ich verlange ab jetzt Miete von den Destros


----------



## Calyssta (23. April 2009)

als altdorf angegriffen wurde, hab ich mal spaßenshalber aufs sor geschaut und siehe da ... t3 komplett blau. wer hier seit geraumer zeit seine 40er ins t3 schickt um die 2x-3xer umzurubbeln seh ich jeden tag. klar gibts auch 40er destrus dort, aber mehr wie 3-5 am frühen abend kannst du knicken. die 40er destrus machen im gegensatz zu den ordlern das, was sie sollen: im t4 moschen. was dabei rauskommt seht ihr ja jeden tag in eurer hauptstadt.

ich hab überhaupt nix dagegen, wenn sich mal ein paar höher levlige in die niederen tier rvr gebiete verirren. wegen mir auch nen kt voll von denen. ich hab mir nen open rvr server ausgesucht und mag es so wie es ist. womit ich aber ein problem habe, ist diese überhebliche art eigene fehler auf andere zu schieben. wenn ihrs nicht für nötig haltet eure hauptstadt zu verteidigen und lieber die locks im t3 abgreift weils da einfacher ist, dann heult gefälligst nicht so rum wie ihrs hier gerade mal wieder tut. und verteidigen kann man auch schon vor einer festung.

euer problem ist, dass ihr eure kt leiter vergrault habt. ihr gurkt lieber irgendwo im niemandsland rum anstatt da aufzutauchen wos notwendg ist. euch ist pve und t2+3 rubbeln wichtiger, als eure hauptstadt zu verteidigen? und dann jammert ihr rum wenn die destrus bei euch auf der matte stehn? aha


ich kenn das das ganze spiel von erengrad. da hat die order gedrückt und was haben die destrus geheult. sie seien weniger, bws + siggi + kotbs, serverlags, usw. dann kam goa, verpasste der destru nen 20% bonus und aufeinmal war wieder motivation da. und siehe da: wo vor ein paar wochen die ordnung täglich in ic stand steht die destru nun täglich in altdorf.


----------



## Ankar (23. April 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> als altdorf heute abend angegriffen wurde, hab ich mal spaßenshalber aufs sor geschaut und siehe da ... t3 komplett blau. wer hier seit geraumer zeit seine 40er ins t3 schickt um die 2x-3xer umzurubbeln seh ich jeden tag. klar gibts auch 40er destrus dort, aber mehr wie 3-5 am frühen abend kannst du knicken. die 40er destrus machen im gegensatz zu den ordlern das, was sie sollen: im t4 moschen. was dabei rauskommt seht ihr ja jeden tag in eurer hauptstadt.
> 
> ich hab überhaupt nix dagegen, wenn sich mal ein paar höher levlige in die niederen tier rvr gebiete verirren. wegen mir auch nen kt voll von denen. ich hab mir nen open rvr server ausgesucht und mag es so wie es ist. womit ich aber ein problem habe, ist diese überhebliche art eigene fehler auf andere zu schieben. wenn ihrs nicht für nötig haltet eure hauptstadt zu verteidigen und lieber die locks im t3 abgreift weils da einfacher ist, dann heult gefälligst nicht so rum wie ihrs hier gerade mal wieder tut. und verteidigen kann man auch schon vor einer festung.
> 
> ...




Das t3 wurde nur Blau gefärbt, weil unsere lvl 20-31 endlich mal in ruhe gegen die gleichlevligen Destros kämpfen konnten. Und woher kannst du erkennen dass wir die 40iger ins T3 schicken? Ich dachte du machst was richtiges, nämlich im t4 rummoschen


----------



## Sizzla Kalonji (23. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Why soll ich Altdorf deffen, das Wachpostenset habe ich schon voll, Altdorf geht mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## Ankar (23. April 2009)

Sizzla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe du musst zugeben, es stimmt!

Why soll ich unerträgliche laggs und so schwerwiegende Perfonance Probleme über mich ergehen lassen, wenn ich in Ruhe ein Buch mit einem Kaffee geniessen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (23. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Hehe du musst zugeben, es stimmt!
> 
> Why soll ich unerträgliche laggs und so schwerwiegende Perfonance Probleme über mich ergehen lassen, wenn ich in Ruhe ein Buch mit einem Kaffee geniessen kann?
> 
> ...



Klingt jetzt ziemlich nach Egozocker (Hauptsache ich habe mein Equip...). Mit der Einstellung würd ich garkein Abo mehr bezahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds schon wichtig das Altdorf seine Sterne behält damit sich auch die nachrückenden 40er ggf. mit dem Wachposten Set eindecken können. Ausserdem ist es doch eine Frage der Ehre seine Hauptstadt zu verteidigen. Performance Probs lassen sich da wohl für keine von beiden Seiten vermeiden.

Gestern 2x Altdorf verteidigen war schon hart. Evtl. führt Mythic ja einen 24h Cooldown ein bevor man wieder die Hauptstadt des Gegners raiden kann, 1x am Tag reicht doch.


----------



## BlutigerFuss (23. April 2009)

Es ist langsam echt lacht haft -.-
2 mal Altdorf raiden an einem Tag schön und gut was sollen se auch sonst machen aber 
dachte ich mir gestern nach der Arbeit gehste mal on und siehe da altdorf wird angegriffen, gut dann deff ich mal mit . Nichts da alles war voll, war bestimmt auf warteschlange 1mio oder so nach dem ja sonst so nichts los war bin ich wieder off gegangen .Das gleich war dann gegen abend wieder -.- und wieder zu spät on also wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kommt kann man gut 2 stunden rumgammeln. 
Naja super endcontent wenn man ja nichts machen kann.

Wenn es die tage so weiter geht dann bin ich weg denke ich mal Da ich Wachposten mit beiden voll hab und mit einem Dunkeltrost möchte super gerne RVR machen aber anscheinend solls es nicht so sein. Weil arbeite halt bis 17 uhr und wenn ich dann mal on gehe und Altdorf angegriffen seit ner stunde oder so kann ich ja eh wieder off gehen.


----------



## Hasumifrabu (23. April 2009)

Lass dich davon nicht entmutigen, ich weiß das die Warteschlangen extrem ärgerlich sind. Ich musste gestern aufgrund flüchtender Gegner auch die Ini wechseln, beim Versuch die Flüchtlinge zu verfolgen habe ich dann auch 20min in der Warteschleife verbracht.

Wenn man für die Stadtinstanz angemeldet ist und nicht reinkommt kann man die Zeit übrigens immer noch nutzen um Nachzügler des Gegners abzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Inis würde ich mir übrigens IDs wünschen, so das man in einer Instanz bleiben muss und nicht wechseln kann wenn einem die Gegenwehr zu stark wird.
Auch sollten die Leute die wegen der massiven Performance Probleme bei der Stadtverteidigung aus dem Spiel rausfliegen eine ID/Timer bekommen so das sie sofort wieder in die selbe Instanz zu ihrem KT zurückkehren können ohne nochmal 1 Stunde vor dem Tor zu warten.

Hier wird Mythic gewiss noch nachbessern müssen, in den Instanzen sind teilweise immer noch sehr wenige Spieler einer Fraktion während sich der willige Nachschub draußen die Beine in den Bauch steht und nicht reinkommt.


----------



## Sordak (23. April 2009)

man man man ist das ein dummes rum gelaber hier.

1. ka was alle haben mit,festungsdeff eh sinnlos ihr überrennt uns ja.Ka wie man darauf kommt aber die festungen haben immer noch für beide seiten ein limit.würde die order mal so zahlreich in den festungen stehen wie sie nacher nach altdorf kommen um da zu deffen wären für uns die festungen weitaus schwerer,aber 1 KT def ist wirklich kein gegner.und es ist einfach fakt das zum festung/gebiet deffen keine sau kommt ausser die üblichen gruppen und in altdorf stehen se dann alle.ich weis noch ganz genau wie es sonst immer aussah.Katrintal nordburg 2-3 order KTs drin und wir standen mit 5-6 davor und kahmen nit rein und all so sachen.

2. das ihr nicht so viele seit sieht man nacher jedes mal in altdorf.jede ini ist voll mit order.MDH und Blutklingen waren gestern abend wohl in der letzten geöffneten ini und selbst die war nach 5 min voll mit order.und aus den andern inis hat man auch nicht gehört das es da leerer war.und en ordi hat eine seite vorher noch geschrieben das er zu beiden altdorf raids nit rein kahm.also waren gleich viele order und destro leute in altdorf.es sind schon genug leute da,nur zum deffen von burgen und festungen kommt keine sau,aus welchem grund auch immer.

3. die leute die hier meinen sich über die 40er Destros im T3 auf zu regen.die ordis machen das genau so,keine sorge.


----------



## Dracki (23. April 2009)

Sordak schrieb:


> man man man ist das ein dummes rum gelaber hier.
> 
> 2. das ihr nicht so viele seit sieht man nacher jedes mal in altdorf.jede ini ist voll mit order.MDH und Blutklingen waren gestern abend wohl in der letzten geöffneten ini und selbst die war nach 5 min voll mit order.und aus den andern inis hat man auch nicht gehört das es da leerer war.und en ordi hat eine seite vorher noch geschrieben das er zu beiden altdorf raids nit rein kahm.also waren gleich viele order und destro leute in altdorf.es sind schon genug leute da,nur zum deffen von burgen und festungen kommt keine sau,aus welchem grund auch immer.




Tja was gelaber angeht, warum ist ordnung niedrig und destro mittel jeden abend wenn ich rein komme ?  warum soll ich mich metzeln lassen, wenn 3 faches destromenge auf festung zukommt, weil angeblich deffcap erreicht wurde ?  
Also deffen mache ich immer mit, aber nur wenn es sinn macht; und das ist nun mal so in instanzen, wo von anzahl her relativ ausgeglichen ist und man kann von einem fairen kampf reden...


----------



## Grimmm (23. April 2009)

Wäre gestern die Order mal SFZ's angegangen (ich rede nicht mal von Keeps deffen) dann wäre Altdorf 1x (etvl. überhaupt nicht) gefallen.

Ihr müsst euch mal selber an die Nase packen. Stehen 2 KT!!! in Donnerberg rum und machen das was die Order auf Averland am besten kann, einzelne Destro ganken die das Live Event machen wollten. Genauso in T2 mit high levelern aufkreuzen und lowie Destro an ÖQ's ganken während Destro schön ein Gebiet nach dem anderen lockt. Der rest macht fröhlich Ini's und plant den Server transfer.

Leute, wenn ihr so spielt braucht man sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Gimster (23. April 2009)

Dracki schrieb:


> Tja was gelaber angeht, warum ist ordnung niedrig und destro mittel jeden abend wenn ich rein komme ? warum soll ich mich metzeln lassen, wenn 3 faches destromenge auf festung zukommt, weil angeblich deffcap erreicht wurde ?
> Also deffen mache ich immer mit, aber nur wenn es sinn macht; und das ist nun mal so in instanzen, wo von anzahl her relativ ausgeglichen ist und man kann von einem fairen kampf reden...




Wenn jeder diese Einstellung hätte, würde vermutlich keine Order mehr deffen kommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_(Meiner Meinung ist das genau das Problem, jeder denkt "warum sollte ich da hin, kommt ja sonst keiner...")
_
Ich spiel Destro auf Averland und würde mir wirklich mehr Gegenwehr wünschen, ich überlege schon bei den Raids gar nicht mehr mitzumachen, man kann es sich aber doch eher scher verkneifen tausende leicht verdiente Rufpunkte und etliche Marken für ein wenig PvE und rumstehen zu bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Ich für meinen Teil wünsche der Order auf jeden Fall das sie bald wieder auf die Beine kommt und uns Paroli bietet!
*
MfG


----------



## Dracki (23. April 2009)

@Gimster
nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klar dass jeder sich Gegenwehr wuenscht, ich betonne aber nochmal : wenn das Verhaeltnis 1:2 oder gar 1:3 steht, dann sind ja die "leicht verdiente Rufpunkte" und etliche Marken im Allgemeinen eine pure Utopie... und glaube mir, es liegt nicht an der Einstellung, ich habe selber auf ein ander Server 2 40er Destros, und habe extra Order rerollt nur um der Herausforderung entgegenkommen zu koennen, weil da als Destro einfach kein Spass mehr machte (totale Abwesenheit der Gegner). Sieht leider so aus dass auch der Server Averland langsam stirbt, die Grunden liegen wohl am Hersteller dieses Spiels, wenn die 2 Seiten ( besonders die Ordnung lieblos) gestalten wurden, und nicht an dem Gleichgewicht der Spieleranzahl eines Servers geachtet wurde.
MfG


----------



## Norjena (23. April 2009)

Dracki schrieb:


> @Gimster
> nochmal
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hersteller ist garantiert nicht schuld wenn keiner die Burgen defft und den Gebietslock verhindert, aber danach in Aldorf zig Millionen Deffer rumstehen... (so hats vorhin jemand beschrieben, wenns nicht stimmt, hab ich nix gesagt)

Lieblos ist keine der beiden Seiten gestaltet, die balance ist imo auch nicht schuld (vom gammligen AoE Gespamme mal abgesehn).


----------



## Bukanier (23. April 2009)

Dracki schrieb:


> @Gimster
> nochmal
> 
> 
> ...



JoHo liebe Comm!
Nach dem vielen Geheule kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen, auch meine subjektive Meinung zum Besten zu geben.
Ich möchte es aus den vielen Post in diesem Thread mal versuchen, auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Allgemein: Es ist grauenhaft, wie nicht wenige ihre Beiträge gestalten - man, lernt mal 'ne Tüte deutsch!!!! Rechtschreibfehler werden immerhin angezeigt!

Zur Situation auf Averland:
Ich zocke Order. Ich möchte hier aber nicht den Stab über den Destros brechen, wie manch anderer (nicht zu unrecht) frustrierter Gamer macht.
Die Destro-Seite spielt das Spiel, wie es sein sollte!!! Dass es für Order nicht zur Zufriedenheit läuft, hat nach meinen Feststellungen verschiedene Ursachen;

a) es wurde hier etwas Schuld bei dem Hersteller gesucht, was ein anderer Verfasser dann negierte. Etwas Schuld dürfte GOA doch zuzuweisen sein. So ist die Destro-Seite mit viel Aufwand zum Design in Landschaften, Chars pp. "liebevoller" gestaltet. Trailer von Filmen pp. zeigen weitaus mehr von der Destro-Seite, als anderweitig. Wer möchte es also nicht verdenken, wenn ein Gamer solche stylistischen Dinge mit einbezieht, für einzelne sogar der Hauptgrund sein mag.
In den letzten Zahlen wurde festgestellt, dass auf Averland die Destro lediglich 400 Mitglieder mehr zählen. Was sagt denn das bitte schon aus? Zählen beide Seiten z.B. die nackte Zahl von je 1000 Mitgliedern, kann das bedeuten, dass die Seite A tatsächlich nur 200 Member aufweist und der Rest aus 800 Leichen und Twinks besteht, während Seite B faktisch 800 Member zählt.

Fakt ist, dass die Detsros in der Lage sind, zu jeder Zeit eine Zahl von KT's zu organisieren. Ich sage bewusst nicht auf zu stellen. Das vermag Order sicher auch - nur scheinen hier die "alles egal-Typen" weitaus verbreiteter. Sammelruf? Nö, interessiert nicht, mache erst mal meine Quest!! Oder: Man ist bei der Altdorf-Def. und wird angeflüstert, ob man nicht in eine Ini mit möchte.

Das tiefgründige Spielprinzip (das WIR- und Gemeinschaftsprinzip, nicht das alleinige Questen um Titel und Rang, die nur Mittel zum Zweck sind) von WAR ist ein anderes als bei WoW -- und die Destro-Seite scheint es besser zu verinnerlichen.

b) Verwunderlich scheint allerdings schon ein Umstand, wie es hier schon festgestellt wurde: Man kommt um17/18.00 Uhr von der Arbeit, möchte seinen Spaß finden und stellt fest, nichts geht mehr, weil zur besten Arbeits- und Schulzeit es möglich war, die Karte schwarz zu färben.  Es ist unfair, pauschale Erklärungen zu diesem Phänomen abzugeben, die nur unterhalb der Gürtellinie sind. Ich möchte diesen Umstand nur faktisch erwähnen, das er sich evtl. subjektiv empfunden so darstellt.

c) Auch ich habe nicht selten den Eindruck, dass die Charfähigkeiten auf Destro-Seite ausgefeilter/kompakter sind. Ich möchte gar nicht weiter auf Einzelheiten eingehen, denke jeder weiß, was ich meine (nur ein Beispiel: Reichweiten der AOE's, die auf Orderseite ihres Gleichen suchen). Als GOA in einem der Vorgänger-Patches daran schraubten, war das so arg angeprangerte "Geheule" mal auf Destro-Seite groß.

d) Die Größe/Anzahl der KT's: Es wird festgestellt, dass sich viele Orderspieler dem Def. anschließen wollen, jedoch nicht nach Altdorf hineinkönnen. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, wie das läuft. Ich betrete Altdorf, komme also mitten in den Def. hinein und finde mich alleine in einer Gruppe. Um mich herum kein ganzer halber KT, der mir aber nicht angezeigt wird. So langsam füllte sich mein eröffneter KT auf sage und schreibe Gruppenstärke!!! Davon gingen dann wieder 4 Leuts, ohne dass Nachrücker kamen. Der Verbliebene war dann aber noch jemand, der einen KT in Altdorf führte. Ist doch absolut Buggy!
Und das "Laggen" ist katastrophal - bis ich eine Fähigkeit ausübe, bekomme ich 2 AOE's - und fertig


Damit Averland eben nicht stirbt, gilt es für Mythic/GOA seine Hausaufgaben zu machen. Bevor der Patch 1.2.1 kam, soll er ausgiebig auf einen Testserver getestet worden sein. Mir kommen da manchmal ehrlich Zweifel,

UND wäre es für die Order-Seite notwendig, sich DAS GEMEINSAME Spielprinzip zu verinnerlichen. Und sorry, ANKAR, Deine Meinung in Ehren, genau solche Einstellungen wie die Deine vermiesen es und nicht das richtig umgesetzte Gaming der Destro-Seite. Evtl. wäre RoM eher das entsprechenden Quest-Endgame für Spieler, mit solchen Ansichten. Das musste mal gesagt sein.

Danke Hasumifrabu, einen Cooldown wie in T4-Instanzen halten sehr viele auch für einen Hauptstadt-Angriff für notwendig!


Nun denn, liebe Ordergemeinschaft, wenn wir heulen wollen oder müssen, so rafft eure Tempos und andere Stofffetzen zusammen und lasst uns was daran ändern - oder verliert den Spaß, beendet das Gaming und geht wohin auch immer, verdammte Axt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordak (23. April 2009)

Bukanier schrieb:


> JoHo liebe Comm!
> Nach dem vielen Geheule kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen, auch meine subjektive Meinung zum Besten zu geben.
> Ich möchte es aus den vielen Post in diesem Thread mal versuchen, auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> Allgemein: Es ist grauenhaft, wie nicht wenige ihre Beiträge gestalten - man, lernt mal 'ne Tüte deutsch!!!! Rechtschreibfehler werden immerhin angezeigt!
> ...


----------



## Fireleaf (23. April 2009)

> falsch!! beispiel Siggi: cleansing power,auf destro seite gibt es nichts vergleichbares.BW: feuerregen mit raduis erweiterung,gibt es auf destro seite auch nicht.
> uns als destros kommt es so vor als hättet ihr viel mehr CC als wir,andauernd ist man gestuned,gesilenced,gerootet etc PP.



Sorry aber du bist echt erbärmlich. Immer wieder (nicht direkt du jetzt) kommt diesselbe antwort. Wenn ihr mal versagt, dann grenzt ihr es immr auf die 2 selben
klassen ein. Peinlich. Das nennt man l2p und nicht OP der Klassen. Off


----------



## Sordak (23. April 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Sorry aber du bist echt erbärmlich. Immer wieder (nicht direkt du jetzt) kommt diesselbe antwort. Wenn ihr mal versagt, dann grenzt ihr es immr auf die 2 selben
> klassen ein. Peinlich. Das nennt man l2p und nicht OP der Klassen. Off



erbärmlich bist da weil du wohl meine antwort nicht verstanden hast.es ging dabei darum das der vorredner meinte das die destros nur vorteile hätten was CC etc anging.und das ist klar falsch.und das die taktik cleansing power vom siggi vor patch 1.2.1 über war darüber braucht man nicht zu reden,jeder dot auf destro seite war sinnlos.genau so wie die raduis vergrösserung des feuerregens.es sind nunmal vor 1..2.1 immer diese beiden klassen gewesen die in kombi mit nem tank nicht nur extrem dmg ausgeteilt haben sondern auch noch alles hochheilt,wegheilt etc.das ist einfach fakt!!


----------



## Fredez (23. April 2009)

Grimmm schrieb:


> Wäre gestern die Order mal SFZ's angegangen (ich rede nicht mal von Keeps deffen) dann wäre Altdorf 1x (etvl. überhaupt nicht) gefallen.
> 
> Ihr müsst euch mal selber an die Nase packen. Stehen 2 KT!!! in Donnerberg rum und machen das was die Order auf Averland am besten kann, einzelne Destro ganken die das Live Event machen wollten. Genauso in T2 mit high levelern aufkreuzen und lowie Destro an ÖQ's ganken während Destro schön ein Gebiet nach dem anderen lockt. Der rest macht fröhlich Ini's und plant den Server transfer.
> 
> Leute, wenn ihr so spielt braucht man sich nicht wundern.



ÄHÄM *hust* wurde heute da schonmal wieder von gothic society abgefarmt^^


----------



## pulla_man (23. April 2009)

ja die destros haben sich das l2p zu herz genommen und spielen gelernt, die konsequenzen seht ihr grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (23. April 2009)

ich hab mit Warhammer aufgehört das ist voll das komische spiel irgendwie...weil wenn eine seite so 50 aktive leute mehr am abend hat ist sie einfach stärker!Ok als ich mit Orberra unterwegs war haben wir shcon mal mit 6-7 mann ganze Kt´s ausseinander genommen(war patch 1.2 mit 4 sorcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)aber ansonsten gillt folgendes nicht der einzelne spieler bestimmt das spiel sondern der Zerg und da die Ordnung immer demotivierter wurde (ich hab da vollstes verständniss für) hatte das spiel kein anspruch mehr für mich!!

Naja ich werde mal Aion versuchen und wünsch unseren Destros trotzdem viel glück !!!

peace


----------



## Bukanier (23. April 2009)

Sordak schrieb:


> erbärmlich bist da weil du wohl meine antwort nicht verstanden hast.es ging dabei darum das der vorredner meinte das die destros nur vorteile hätten was CC etc anging.und das ist klar falsch.und das die taktik cleansing power vom siggi vor patch 1.2.1 über war darüber braucht man nicht zu reden,jeder dot auf destro seite war sinnlos.genau so wie die raduis vergrösserung des feuerregens.es sind nunmal vor 1..2.1 immer diese beiden klassen gewesen die in kombi mit nem tank nicht nur extrem dmg ausgeteilt haben sondern auch noch alles hochheilt,wegheilt etc.das ist einfach fakt!!


Hi Sordak!
Falsch; ich sage nicht, dass die Destros Vorteile haben, sondern dass der subjektive Eindruck entsteht. Heißt, ich schließe nicht aus, dass es auch umgekehrt sein mag. Aber genau das ist die Ursache für die nassen Taschentücher.


----------



## Sheyla01 (24. April 2009)

wo is euer Problem? Ihr habt nun fast allles und könntet fast die Hauptstadt stürmen. Ich bin fair und wünsche viel Glück :-)


----------



## Sheyla01 (24. April 2009)

Zitat
und da die Ordnung immer demotivierter wurde


ich erspare mir nun ein Lachen, ich weiss ja nicht, wo du deine Weissheit her hasst. Aber Aion werde ich auch antesten.


----------



## ExInferis (24. April 2009)

Naja, Destros und L2P? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestern musste ich das leider anders erleben. So was unkoordiniertes habe ich noch nicht gesehen. *grins* Aber hey, ich habe auf die Mütze bekommen und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich komme wieder und wehre mich.


----------



## Neduras79 (24. April 2009)

Ich versteh es nicht....

warum wird hier ewig ein vollgeschissener Stiefel von einer Seite zur Anderen geschoben?

Im Endeffekt spielen (spielten bei mir) doch alle das gleiche Spiel! Es ist doch egal welche Seite ich spiele!
Wenn die Gegenseite aufhört/ nur noch PVE macht usw... hat die andere Seite auch keinen Spaß mehr!
Glaube nicht das es jemand lang fesselt wenn er allein im brennenden Altdorf sitzt und sich über seinen Loot freut....

Ein MMO hat einfach mit Spielspaß zu tun.. und wenn man als Ordler nur noch den Altdorfdef als Endkontent hat wird der Spaß schnell auf der Strecke bleiben.
Die Leute werden an ein Spiel nur gefesselt wenn sie auch mal Erfolge haben!

Die Entwickler haben es einfach versäumt die Fraktionen ausgeglichen zu halten. Glaube da liegt das Hauptproblem.
Wenn alle ihre Erfolge haben, würde sich auch keiner dran aufhängen das mal ne Klasse bissal OP/Buged gepatcht wurde.

Mir persönlich hat auch das T2 RVR am meisten Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt war es nur noch nervig.
Die ewigen Lags, Meine Klasse total verbuged, Bombergruppen usw....

Naja aber drum läuft mein Acc jetzt auch aus.
Mal sehen wie es so weiter geht...

CU@Averland

Mfg Neduras

p.s. finde es gut das paar Chaoten das verstanden haben und die Ordler motivieren wollen...aber ob das funktioniert ist die Frage.


----------



## Shido19 (24. April 2009)

omfg ihr rumheuler bleibt weg von aion, l2p oder geht zu wow

danke


----------



## ExInferis (24. April 2009)

Shido19 schrieb:


> omfg ihr rumheuler bleibt weg von aion, l2p oder geht zu wow
> 
> danke



Troll....
Sowas bringt niemanden weiter, noch motiviert es zum Spiel.
Kontraproduktiv!


----------



## superelton86 (24. April 2009)

Shido19 schrieb:


> omfg ihr rumheuler bleibt weg von aion, l2p oder geht zu wow
> 
> danke



Süß, dein Forenavatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Da dein Post nicht sonderlich von Intelligenz zeugt, sag ich mal lieber dazu das es Ironisch gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zum Topic: Einfach nich so viel beschweren und mal den Kopf aus dem Arsch nehmen und KÄMPFEN liebe Ordnungskollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (24. April 2009)

tja wenn keiner mehr Bock hat zu kämpfen im T4...wir verteidigen lieber Altdorf und farmen da Ruf...und wenn wir genug Tokens haben, haben wir alle Setteile auch die in der Unvermeidlichen droppen.(wenn ich unsern Royal Händler richtig gelesen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Krawuzi (24. April 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> tja wenn keiner mehr Bock hat zu kämpfen im T4...wir verteidigen lieber Altdorf und farmen da Ruf...und wenn wir genug Tokens haben, haben wir alle Setteile auch die in der Unvermeidlichen droppen.(wenn ich unsern Royal Händler richtig gelesen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumindest beim Kriegsherren- und Suverän Set kannst nicht alle Teile kaufen, ihr müsst uns also schon irgendwann besuchen kommen!


----------



## Neduras79 (24. April 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> tja wenn keiner mehr Bock hat zu kämpfen im T4...wir verteidigen lieber Altdorf und farmen da Ruf...und wenn wir genug Tokens haben, haben wir alle Setteile auch die in der Unvermeidlichen droppen.(wenn ich unsern Royal Händler richtig gelesen hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist richtig, aber trotzdem ne Frage der Motivation... ich hab keine Lust jeden Abend um 19 Uhr on zu kommen und nur noch Altdorf zu verteidigen!
Denke das geht nicht nur mir so... besonders bei der Performance zur Zeit!


----------



## Braten (24. April 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen, ganz armes Ding was die Ordis hier so schreiben. Liest sich echt so als hätten alle (ok 98%) die Hosen bis zum Anschlag voll oder euch sind die Taschentücher ausgegangen. Vor 1.2.1 wart Ihr doch auch immer überall und habt schön gedefft. Kaum gibts kein RoF spam mehr, der alles Instant tötet vor den Toren, habr Ihr plötzlich NICHTS mehr drauf. Ganz armes ding wie gesagt. Aber wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim Twinken xD


----------



## Hellbabe (24. April 2009)

Braten schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, ganz armes Ding was die Ordis hier so schreiben. Liest sich echt so als hätten alle (ok 98%) die Hosen bis zum Anschlag voll oder euch sind die Taschentücher ausgegangen. Vor 1.2.1 wart Ihr doch auch immer überall und habt schön gedefft. Kaum gibts kein RoF spam mehr, der alles Instant tötet vor den Toren, habr Ihr plötzlich NICHTS mehr drauf. Ganz armes ding wie gesagt. Aber wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß beim Twinken xD



Schon vor 1.2.1

Im T3 is uns schon die Lust vergangen, weil wenn wir mal ne Burg hatten mit ner MedlvlGrp und Eure Twinks oder was weiß ich es net nach 10 Min. schafften die Burg zurückzuerobern ihr mit Eurem scheiß 40er Gesocks da aufgekreuzt seit.
Im T4 ka bin da seit Monaten net mehr aktiv, aber da hatte keiner Bock (wo ich noch dabei war) gegen 10 oder mehr Kts zu kämpfen, wo mind. 2 bis 3 davon reine Bomberkts waren. Dat wir vielleicht auch ab und zu ne Bombergruppe hatten, ja klar, aber net 24/7, weil die meisten auch was anderes hatten als WAR. zb. RL. *teilweise Ironie aus*

Zur Zeit reitet Gelo und noch 2 andere als Lownsomekt durch die Gegend und genießt den Sonnenuntergang. (Wenns noch mehr sind, wo "Casuals" spielen können, ok klärt mich auf), jedenfalls kann ich net von 2 Uhr des Nachts bis 20 Uhr des Abends zocken, da es für mich wesentlich wichtigere Sachen gibt, als den ganzen Tag vorm PC zu sitzten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## locotomo (24. April 2009)

Wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue bekomme ich echt zweifel.
Ich verstehe bei eurer schreibweise meistens nur die hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss, loco


----------



## redsnapper (24. April 2009)

Ihr steht im Schlund, dickes grz dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

Dafür sind T1-T3 wie ausgestorben...hm schade, hab noch keinen 40er.
Hatte mich eigentlich auf den Bonus gefreut, aber wenn keiner da ist mit dem ich spielen kann ( /den ich moschen kann)...naja, morgen vielleicht.


----------



## Ankar (24. April 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Ihr steht im Schlund, dickes grz dafür!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jep, heute serverraid von uns, Aber den Fleischerpass lag einfach nicht drinn, BIS JETZT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimster (25. April 2009)

Gimster schrieb:


> Wenn jeder diese Einstellung hätte, würde vermutlich keine Order mehr deffen kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich zitiere mich ja nur ungern selber, aber es passt ganz gut zu dem was nun kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gestern greift die Order ne Festung an, ich und einige aus meiner Gilde haben beschlossen nicht zum deffen zu gehen! (in der Hoffnung das die Order mal wieder vermehrt erscheint, sprich ein erfolgserlebniss hat, wir haben schon Angst alleine auf dem Server über zu bleiben…)


Also haben wir Live-Event Quests in Donnerberg in Angriff genommen und siehe da, Order Wb farmt uns ab… und nicht nur dort starke Präsenz...! (Wundert mich das die nicht in der Festung helfen, angeblich ist die Order ja zahlenmäßig sooo unterlegen)


Festung für die Order haut nicht hin, schade… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Viel später an diesem Abend (02:00 Uhr morgens): Wir (nicht mal ne Gruppe) beschließen die Live-Event Kisten zu farmen, einer aus der Gilde weiß wo sie in der Regel auftauchen. Wir also nach Donnerberg – Massen an Order farmen uns… Gut, er weiß auch wo die Dinger in Praag auftauchen – Massen an Order farmen uns… Na dann, wir beschließen in die Drachenwacht zu reisen – ratet mal, ja genau, zig Order farmen uns… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*So viel zum Thema das die Order keine Spieler hat… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Heute war Order Serverraid, ziemlich erfolgreich, beinahe hätte es mit Hauptstadt geklappt! (Steinwachtfeste haben sie ja extrem schnell runter gekloppt, eventuell hätten einige von dort auch zum Schlund kommen sollen, dann wär die Festung vielleicht auch gefallen… *Auf jeden Fall dickes GZ an die Ordnung!!!*)



Mein Fazit aus den letzten zwei Tagen:

*Ersten:* Die Order kann/könnte weit mehr reißen im RvR, müsste aber den Arsch hoch bekommen...!

*Zweitens:* Die Order ist anscheinend sehr nachtaktiv^^



MfG


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. April 2009)

hätts mal wieder nicht so abartig gelagt / würde nicht so abartig JETZT noch laggen.
aber nunja.... isja immer es selbe...

Destros bomben ordentlich, order bleiben unten im raum stehen um ja nicht zu sterben um auf alle faelle den loot abzugreifen.
der server startet neu....
und jetzt laggts zum kotzen.

aber ruf und marken gibts ja wenigstens..


----------



## Krawuzi (25. April 2009)

Wo sind den nun die Ordler, die siet Wochen rumjammern, sie sind so wenige?
Heute, mehr als deutliche Übermacht der Ordnung, offenbar hatten wir doch recht ihr seid nicht zu wenige viele kamen halt einfach nicht ins RvR!


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. April 2009)

alter, wenn du nen raid en monat ankündigst kommen halt leute.
dennoch seid ihr zu jeder andren zeit mehr.
Unsre leute haben halt geplant extra dafür da zu sein...
ihr seids halt immer da...  und deswegen zu jeder normalen, nicht ultra geplanten zeit, mehr.

Bei uns kommen nämlich viele nicht ins rvr weil sie nit pve machen.. sondern weilse garnit on sind. Zb. an nem freitag abend auch durchaus verständlich.
Aber eure  rr +++++ Knerds sind ja jedentag inkl. freitag da, da bringts auch nix sowas zu planen.

Normalweise hätte ich nämlich wirklich heute erwartet das ihr überrannt werdet weil freitag abend echt ne assi zeit für normalsterbliche, meines erachtens, für sowas ist.
Aber nunja.
Wir versuchens weiter.
Aber grad is keiner mehr inner chaoswüste von euch.. stehter schon in der festung und wartet ?

Aber red dich fusselig....


----------



## Krawuzi (25. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Aber red dich fusselig....



Brauch ich gar ned ihr weint rum ihr seid zuwenig am Server, wir sagen ihr seid ned zuweinig die kommen ned online oder ned ins RvR.
Die Aussage wurde heute bestätigt, denn ganz sicher hat keiner wegen heute einen stillgelegten Account reaktiviert.

Unterbevörlkerungsbonus gibts halt ned wenn weniger eingelockt sondern wenn weniger am Server sind!

Aber wein nur weiter


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. April 2009)

"nit zu wenig"

wenn leute nit online kommen isses halt zu wenig...

wenn ihr halt halb soviele...doppelt soviele mehr online habt wie wir seid ihr mehr, account hin oder her.
Ich versteh deine logik dahinter halt nicht.


Zerg könnt ihr halt gut, wenns aber in altdorf dick begrenzt ist gibtsn schnellen leave wenns keine abfarm gruppe is, trotz das ihr mit stammgruppen joint, das war die tage wieder hart traurig. konfrontation mit guter grp gesucht, nicht gefunden da destros leaven bei gegenwehr. na danke.
Und das von den "guten" rr +++ knerd gruppen.


Grade über zeit loggen weil weder destros zum deffen in chaoswüste waren NOCH szenarien aufgehen, aber schon in der festung rumlungern... tjaja.


----------



## Görms (25. April 2009)

Muhaha und wir dachten uns, man was ist mit der Order los, zu doof zum Lock oder will die uns in der Festung aushungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, auch wenn ihr es nicht geschafft habt - es sah doch ganz nett aus. Schade das der Server teils eingebrochen ist aber was will man erwarten, schliesslich war uns euer Raid-Termin lange Zeit vorher schon bekannt und ihr seit auch mit guter Masse aufgetreten. Wirklich uncool das wir nicht auf die Nase gefallen sind, weil wirklich gegen organisiert haben wir natürlich wieder nicht, aber warum auch - wir haben ja die Masse zum stopfen.

Euch nun noch eine angenehme Nacht, ein schönes Wochenende und nehmt das ganze nicht zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (25. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> "nit zu wenig"
> 
> wenn leute nit online kommen isses halt zu wenig...
> 
> ...


Was ist Dein Argument? Buhu wir sind so arm unsere Leute machen lieber PvE und gehen Twinken daher wollen wr einen Unterbevölkerungsbonus?? Der Name ist im Übrigen Programm immerhin heißt er Unterbevölkerungsbonus und nicht RvRverweigererbonus!




Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Zerg könnt ihr halt gut, wenns aber in altdorf dick begrenzt ist gibtsn schnellen leave wenns keine abfarm gruppe is


lächerliche, verallgemeinende Aussage!
Alle Leute die ich kenne freuen sich wenn sie eine Ini bekommen, wo Gegenwehr ist, denn wir  und hier verallgemeinere ich ein wenig sind auf Averland um RvR zu machen, den Eindruck habe ich von der Ordnung, mal von heute abgesehn, nicht!


----------



## Ghostface88 (25. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Brauch ich gar ned ihr weint rum ihr seid zuwenig am Server, wir sagen ihr seid ned zuweinig die kommen ned online oder ned ins RvR.
> Die Aussage wurde heute bestätigt, denn ganz sicher hat keiner wegen heute einen stillgelegten Account reaktiviert.
> 
> Unterbevörlkerungsbonus gibts halt ned wenn weniger eingelockt sondern wenn weniger am Server sind!
> ...



Also das problem liegt nicht das wir zuwenige sind weil der server wie ich glaub ich schon zum 10mal sage ausgeglichen ist aber sehr viele von uns ihren arsch nicht ins rvr bekommen oder halt nur sehr selten on kommen aber egal war ein geiler raid hat spass gemacht aber das mit der festung müssen wir noch üben xD


----------



## bigh03 (25. April 2009)

Also ich spiele Ordnung auf Averland und bin eigentlich immer im RVR wenn ich ON bin. 
Da ich aber ein Real Live/Arbeiten habe, kann ich nicht jeden Tag War spiele.
Ich will jetzt niemanden damit angreifen oder beleidigen aber wenn ich Schüller, Student oder Arbeitslos wäre könnte ich auch ganzen Tag spielen. 
Bei mir in der WG sind zwei die noch Studieren, die haben auch den ganzen tag Zeit. Die sitzen in der früh wenn ich in die Arbeit gehe vor dem PC und wenn ich heim komme noch immer.

Es wird schon so sein das die Ordnung mehr Leute/aktive Account hat aber Ini's/PvE/PQ's machen sie jetzt auch nicht alle.
Ich denke die haben eben auch ein RR/Arbeit und sind deshalb nicht 24/7 on


----------



## Ankar (25. April 2009)

bigh03 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Ordnung auf Averland und bin eigentlich immer im RVR wenn ich ON bin.
> Da ich aber ein Real Live/Arbeiten habe, kann ich nicht jeden Tag War spiele.
> Ich will jetzt niemanden damit angreifen oder beleidigen aber wenn ich Schüller, Student oder Arbeitslos wäre könnte ich auch ganzen Tag spielen.
> Bei mir in der WG sind zwei die noch Studieren, die haben auch den ganzen tag Zeit. Die sitzen in der früh wenn ich in die Arbeit gehe vor dem PC und wenn ich heim komme noch immer.
> ...



Ich bin zwar auch Ordi aber das stimmt in keiner weise, dass auf der Zerstörung mehr Kiddis und Arbeitslose sind. Mann merkt es vieleicht mehr, da sich die Kiddis auf der Zerstörung z.b. nicht ganz so "reif" benehmen als die von der Ordnung. Aber Dass auf der Zerstörung mehr Kiddis, Arbeitlose oder kellerkinder befinden ist schlicht weg nicht richtig.


----------



## Fireleaf (25. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch Ordi aber das stimmt in keiner weise, dass auf der Zerstörung mehr Kiddis und Arbeitslose sind. Mann merkt es vieleicht mehr, da sich die Kiddis auf der Zerstörung z.b. nicht ganz so "reif" benehmen als die von der Ordnung. Aber Dass auf der Zerstörung mehr Kiddis, Arbeitlose oder kellerkinder befinden ist schlicht weg nicht richtig.



Und da du widersprichst beweist du deine Aussage wie folgt?....
Genauso aber er auch

Gruß


----------



## pulla_man (25. April 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Und da du widersprichst beweist du deine Aussage wie folgt?....
> Genauso aber er auch
> 
> Gruß



er brauch seine aussage nicht beweisen, da die spieler die hinter order oder destro chars sitzen im schnitt die selben spieler sind. wer immer noch glaubt auf einer seite seien mehr kiddys, arbeitlsose etc der is einfach nur ignorant und dumm


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. April 2009)

wie gesagt , das prob is nit das unsre leute mehr pve machen oder sonstwas... sie sind einfach seltener on.
Eure Knerds rr +++ spieler die man jedentag sieht sind aber IMMER da.


/vote for Order Mehr Knerd spieler die mir wärend ich arbeite bis zur festung vorrücken so wies destro am... mittwoch? ka. gemacht hat.


----------



## Redak (25. April 2009)

(Hab nich ganzen Thread gelesen^^)
Also ich beobacht auch immer die Maps und größtenteils sind se wirklich immer rot und jeden tag kommt meistens sogar 2mal die festung das steinwacht oder glänzender weg putt sin
ich würd liebend gern deffen aber leider bin ich ers rang 23^^


----------



## Dracki (25. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Brauch ich gar ned ihr weint rum ihr seid zuwenig am Server, wir sagen ihr seid ned zuweinig die kommen ned online oder ned ins RvR.
> Die Aussage wurde heute bestätigt, denn ganz sicher hat keiner wegen heute einen stillgelegten Account reaktiviert.
> 
> Unterbevörlkerungsbonus gibts halt ned wenn weniger eingelockt sondern wenn weniger am Server sind!
> ...




tja und weiter rubeln rubeln, denn konstruktiv bist du aber nicht. Oder fuhlst du dich bestatigt? naja wenn du das brauchst ein Gz von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timeshaker (25. April 2009)

Tja, dass mit der Ordnung muss wohl ein allgemeines Problem sein. Keine Ahnung woran das liegen mag?!

Als Gelegenheitsspieler auf Seiten der Ordnung und jemand der zum Spaß am Spiel durch die Gegend von WAR läuft
kann ich es zumindest nur hinterfragen.

Warum laufen zur Zeit so viele geschlossene KT´s durch die Gegend die einen nicht einladen, obwohl man
mitläuft und die Gruppe unterstützt? 
Eine Antwort auf die Frage ob der KT voll ist oder eine geschlossene Gruppe gebildet wurde bleibt unbeantwortet? 
Mir kam auch schon der Gedanke um eine Einladung zu betteln, nur habe ich das schnell verworfen! 
Übrigens, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall! In dem befinden wir uns ja schon...................PENG!

Noch ein kleines Beispiel:
Dass Keep wird angegriffen, man stürmt zum deffen hin! Dort angekommen sieht man einen Kameraden
im Gefecht mit dem Gegner, leistet Hilfestellung und wird dann angepflaumt warum man sich daran beteilige, dass ganze 
war ein Duell! Lustig! 
Muss ich in Zukunft jeden einzelnen fragen ob es Ihm recht ist, bevor ich mit dem heilen beginne? 

Leute, dass ganze etwas entspannter, lockerer, nicht so verkrampft und mit viel mehr Spaß sehen.
Nicht so viel meckern, dann sind wahrscheinlich wieder mehr Spieler für das RvR zu begeistern. 

Viel Spaß noch und man sieht sich............


----------



## KleinerSchurke (25. April 2009)

Ich spiel nicht bei euch auf dem Server aber mein Tip von mir an die Ordnung. Bei uns auf Carroburg hab ich es jetzt schon erlebt, das die Order die UV zweimal am Tag raidet. Es geht auch anderst und genauso sollte sich die Destroseite auf Carroburg mal ein Beispiel an den Destros bei euch nehmen.

Vorteile hin oder her bei den Klassen, wenn eine Seite nicht zusammenarbeitet und jeder ein kleiner Ego ist kann es nicht klappen. Nicht jammern sondern was tun und liebe Ordnung so wie ich gelesen hab, ihr bekommts ja auch hin, also weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HF und ist nur ein Spiel...............


----------



## Krawuzi (25. April 2009)

Gerade in Zeiten wie diesen, wo sehr sehr viele Menschen um ihren Arbeitsplatz bangen oder bereits schuldlos gekündigt wurden finde ich Arbeitslosen Flames mehr als pietätlos ja gerade zu dumm!

Als berufstätiger, glücklich verheirateter Vater von 2 Kindern gebe ich denen nicht recht, die meinen nur die arbeitslosen Nerds und Kinder sind so oft online, dass sie einen hohern RR haben.


----------



## Clashmaniac (25. April 2009)

Die können es sich aber am meisten leisten.
Ich für meinen teil würde gerne mehr spielen bekomme es aber nicht hin,
genauso hätte ich gerne paar arbeitslose in der stamm.
und pietätslos schlägst du nochmal nach bevor du es in zusammenhang mit arbeitslosen bringst.

Ich als raumschiffpilot und 3 maliger oscar gewinner... aeh , ja interessiert keinen.


Arbeitslose haben halt den enormen vorteil der zeit, welche seite mehr oder weniger hat ist in der hinsicht ansichtssache. Letztendlich haben diese aber am meisten zeit, und da warhammer nicht anderes in sachen farming is wie wow auch guten ruf/equip/whatever.
Und wenn sich nen rudel zusammenfindet haben sie auchnoch ne brauchbare stamm die 24/7 online ist.
Ich würde mich glücklich schaetzen wir haetten ne schöne 24/7 stamm bei uns.


Ich für meinen teil sehe es als gegeben an das destro auf averland mehr fotm klassen in kurzer zeit hochgespielt hat und damit sowohl im bg als auch im orvr das feld leerfegt.


----------



## Norjena (25. April 2009)

Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das viele, ja sogar die meisten Arbeitslosen einen großen Teil ihrer Zeit in Bewerbungen etc, oder in sehr, sehr schlecht bezahlte Nebenjobs stecken? Der Grund? Das Arbeitslosengeld reicht grademal um nicht zu verhungern, je nach Stadt wirds sogar damit knapp.

Über irgendeine "Menschengruppe" zu flamen ist verdammt mieß, und zu 95% unbegründert weil sich Leute im Normalfall nicht informieren bevor sie über etwas, oder jemanden herziehen.

Die Behauptung das auf Seite X oder Y mehr Arbeitslose/Kiddies oder sonstwer spielen würde ist verdammt weit an den Haaren hergezogen. Möglicherweiße hatte die Ordnung früher weit mehr solcher "Hardcore" Spieler die aber einfach mit der Zeit aufgehört haben?

Auf praktisch jedem Server erobert eine Fraktion auch nur einmal ne Stadt, und schon gehts RIESEn Geheule los! Und beim nächsten Anlauf der anderen Fraktion verkriecht sich die Hälfte der Deffer schon wieder in Instanzen, oder kommt nicht online und schmollt in den Foren vor sich hin.

Seht endlich ein das so ein Server nur funktionieren, und vor allem auch Spaß machen kann, wenn sich beide Fraktionen der Sache richtig annehmen. Und einfach zusammenspielen. Ich bin sicher die Destro auf Averland hätte gerne auch mehr, und vor allem motivierte Gegner.

Möglicherweiße findest du viele deiner Leute die nichtmehr on kommen auf Drakenwald, da dort die Ordnung einen 20% Bonus genießt wird der Server praktisch überrannt. Wir stehen im T3 manchmal mit 1-2KTs gegen 3-4+Kts der Order da. Wenn die alle im T4 ankommen und bleiben könnte sich das GLeichgewicht dort auch extrem zu Gunsten der Ordnung verschieben, was mir dann aber meisten Sorgen macht sind die blauen Gebiete und US Deff, sondern der Zustand des Servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Fireleaf (25. April 2009)

Tjo, durch Phase 2 und den SterneVerlust der wohl kommen wird, werden wohl auch die letzten Ordler entgültig abhauen.
R.I.P. Averland Order - Schade!

War gestern so nice und heute das


----------



## Krawuzi (25. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> und pietätslos schlägst du nochmal nach bevor du es in zusammenhang mit arbeitslosen bringst.



Anscheinend hast Du keine Ahnung was pietätlos bedeutet, was aber bei deinem Arbeitslosenflame schon klar war!


----------



## Yanotoshi (25. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du keine Ahnung was pietätlos bedeutet, was aber bei deinem Arbeitslosenflame schon klar war!



Irgendwie hat er Recht, das was du geschrieben hast, war echt schon unterste Schublade, eigentlich solltest du selbst mal Arbeitslos werden bzw. mal von Hotel Mama abhauen und das mal kennen lernen, ein Zuckerschlecken ist das wahrlich nicht und die haben andere Probleme als 24/7 War zu spielen

Für dich Clash: geschmacklos,  proletenhaft, stillos, taktlos, unangebracht, unfein   Synonyme für Pietätlos, passt zu 100 % auf dein Post.


----------



## Norjena (25. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat er Recht, das was du geschrieben hast, war echt schon unterste Schublade, eigentlich solltest du selbst mal Arbeitslos werden bzw. mal von Hotel Mama abhauen und das mal kennen lernen, ein Zuckerschlecken ist das wahrlich nicht und die haben andere Probleme als 24/7 War zu spielen



Wenn das auf Krawuzi bezogen war...FAIL! 

Lies mal Seite 8 etwas genauer, ich glaub Krauwzi ist "Hotel Mama" wie du es nennst nicht nur schon lange entflohen, sondenr spielt schon "Hotel Papa". Ich würde sagen er weiß genau was es heißt auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen.

Wenn alles auf Clash bezogen war, überspring den Post, dann habe ich nix geschrieben.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn das auf Krawuzi bezogen war...FAIL!
> 
> Lies mal Seite 8 etwas genauer, ich glaub Krauwzi ist "Hotel Mama" wie du es nennst nicht nur schon lange entflohen, sondenr spielt schon "Hotel Papa". Ich würde sagen er weiß genau was es heißt auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen.
> 
> Wenn alles auf Clash bezogen war, überspring den Post, dann habe ich nix geschrieben.



ich überspring ihn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja er war auf Clash bezogen , nur weil ich Order auf Averland bin muss ich ja nicht gleich alle seine posts nicht mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. April 2009)

Hm, hab ich was verpasst?
wo flame ich bitte darüber?
ich sage ich hätte gerne welche weil sie halt zeit haben, in keinsterweise habe ich irgentwas gegen solche.
Nehmt von mir aus auch das arbeitslos weg und ersetzt es durch 15 jährige die um 14 uhr schulaus haben und nix andres im kopp haben müssen wie zocken.

Mein gott ihr sitzt echt auf heissen kohlen kann das sein?


Und Pietät heisst immernoch sowas wie ehrfürchtiger respekt und ist daher total unangebracht in irgenteinem zusammenhang der nichts mit "Ehrfurcht" zutun hat.



Klar das wenn man irgentwas von "arbeitslos" redet es natürlich direkt die vollends negative schiene fährt direkt.
Euer soziales umfeld ist mir einfach ziemlich scheiss egal, tatsache ist aber das Arbeitslos = zeit = extrem krasse spieler weil extrem zeit.
Genauso gilt das für schüler oder whatever.

Aber lest euch gerne wieder was dazu was garnit da is.
Wünsche viel spass.


----------



## Blood B. (26. April 2009)

Ich wollte den ganzen Thread ja nur schweigend genießen aber das muss jetzt sein:



Clashmaniac schrieb:


> ...Zerg könnt ihr halt gut...


Haben euch (mindestens ein KT) gerade aus der Festung gejagt mit anfangs 7leuten zum Schluss warens 10...




Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich würde mich glücklich schaetzen wir haetten ne schöne 24/7 stamm bei uns.


Was issen mit Ludolfo und seinem Popo-Club?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Nopex, Daby und wie die ganzen Spaßvögel heißen, die spielen mindestens 20Stunden am Tag...ca...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (26. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> wie gesagt , das prob is nit das unsre leute mehr pve machen oder sonstwas... sie sind einfach seltener on.
> Eure Knerds rr +++ spieler die man jedentag sieht sind aber IMMER da.
> 
> 
> /vote for Order Mehr Knerd spieler die mir wärend ich arbeite bis zur festung vorrücken so wies destro am... mittwoch? ka. gemacht hat.



nur mal kurz, das wort heisst NERD und nicht knerd. wenn man schon mit englischen begriffen um sich werfen will um als interwebz-roxxor aufzutrumpfen, dann bitte auch auf richtige schreibweise achten.



Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Die können es sich aber am meisten leisten.
> Ich für meinen teil würde gerne mehr spielen bekomme es aber nicht hin,
> genauso hätte ich gerne paar arbeitslose in der stamm.
> 
> ...



so wie ich das rauslese, wünscht du dir arbeitslos zu sein um den ganzen tag zu zocken? manche leute haben echt komische ziele im leben. 

die fotm klassen seh ich bei uns relativ selten, im gegensatz zu der standard bomber grp 2x siggi, 2x bw und 2x ritter. wir haben halt einfach mehr tanks und melees, was euch das genick bricht wenn wir ne feste deffen und wenn wir eine angreifen. wenn bei euch 3/4 des kt aus siggi und bw besteht, dann kommt halt nix nach oben in den lordraum, weil die bw halt schnell umkippen.


----------



## Krawuzi (26. April 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Und Pietät heisst immernoch sowas wie ehrfürchtiger respekt und ist daher total unangebracht in irgenteinem zusammenhang der nichts mit "Ehrfurcht" zutun hat.



Lies einfach mal Yanotoshi´s Beitrag der hat Dir Synonyme für pietätlos aufgeschrieben. Ansonsten brauchen wir über Dein Sprachverständnis nicht weiter zu diskutieren, was Du in der Schule verabsäumt hast werdenw ir hier nicht nachholen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. April 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Ich wollte den ganzen Thread ja nur schweigend genießen aber das muss jetzt sein:
> 
> 
> Haben euch (mindestens ein KT) gerade aus der Festung gejagt mit anfangs 7leuten zum Schluss warens 10...
> ...



naja entweder fällts mir nit so auf oder aber die reissens nicht so wie wenn bestimmte destros sowohl im Sc als auch im orvr auftauchen.

die andren beiden :   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nurnoch.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

So mal BTT, nach dem Angriff aufs Kadrintal ist mal wieder der Server oder das T4 abgekackt -.-, wie wurde im Ts gesagt, die 20% mehr können se sich sonst wo hinstecken wenn das nicht spielbar wird, lieber Content um 1 Mon verschieben, dafür erstmal das stabil machen, ich bezahl wie alle anderen, um stabile Server zu haben und Spaß zu haben um nicht alle 2 Minuten aus dem Spiel geschmissen zu werden, nur weil 6 Destro KTs gegen 3 Order KTs kämpfen bzw. deffen und dann blub -.-

wie wurde noch gesagt, jeder Bauer weiss wieviel silos er braucht um die Ernte einzuholen, warum weiss GOA nicht was für Server sie brauchen, dass es stabil läuft?!

MfG ein leicht angepisster Yanotoshi

tante edith: 4k ruf verloren und ein ein bisschen was an XP wegen dem Roleback.Und wie ich gehört habe, bekommt man das nicht erstattet, genauso wie Gold, grml


----------



## heretik (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> tante edith: 4k ruf verloren und ein ein bisschen was an XP wegen dem Roleback.Und wie ich gehört habe, bekommt man das nicht erstattet, genauso wie Gold, grml



Aber hey, ohne den Bonus hättest du 20 % weniger Ruf verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Aber hey, ohne den Bonus hättest du 20 % weniger Ruf verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ naja egal nach dem deff das 4 Fache wieder bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke destros ^^


----------



## Krawuzi (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> So mal BTT, nach dem Angriff aufs Kadrintal ist mal wieder der Server oder das T4 abgekackt -.-, wie wurde im Ts gesagt, die 20% mehr können se sich sonst wo hinstecken wenn das nicht spielbar wird, lieber Content um 1 Mon verschieben, dafür erstmal das stabil machen, ich bezahl wie alle anderen, um stabile Server zu haben und Spaß zu haben um nicht alle 2 Minuten aus dem Spiel geschmissen zu werden, nur weil 6 Destro KTs gegen 3 Order KTs kämpfen bzw. deffen und dann blub -.-
> 
> wie wurde noch gesagt, jeder Bauer weiss wieviel silos er braucht um die Ernte einzuholen, warum weiss GOA nicht was für Server sie brauchen, dass es stabil läuft?!
> 
> ...



Wir hatten keine 6 KTs es waren 3-4. Aber ich geb Dir recht die 20% können sie sich am Bauch picken lamgsam frustrieren die Lags und Crashes ungemein


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. April 2009)

dann is die neue anzeige wohl falsch welche sagt wieviele destros da grade rumgerannt sind...
3-4 kts...maha..


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Wir hatten keine 6 KTs es waren 3-4. Aber ich geb Dir recht die 20% können sie sich am Bauch picken lamgsam frustrieren die Lags und Crashes ungemein



was? es hies was von 130-160 Leute die angreifen, naja egal gewonnen, das ist das was zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich noch nie jemanden ausgelacht habe, der mich 10 sek später killt, da nimmt aber jemand das persönlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> was? es hies was von 130-160 Leute die angreifen, naja egal gewonnen, das ist das was zählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah Du warst das? Ich hab nachher aber nett gewinkt also beschwer dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anzeige stimmt sicher offenbar haben sich noch andere KTs dazugesellt. Aber was solls ihr habt gewonnen - zu Recht!

Dafür ist uns die Überraschung vorhin beim Eisherdausgang Gomril gelungen. Weiß ja nicht ob du schon dabei warst das war lustig und gab auch 2x Kriegsherrenschuhe!


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ah Du warst das? Ich hab nachher aber nett gewinkt also beschwer dich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja das Winken war nett nachdem ich 1x 2900er Crit bekommn habe und nen 1500er crit, das war ein bisschen viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mist warum war ich nicht da?^^

Aber als das Südkeep angegriffen wurde, waren extrem viel Destros bei euch und haben ne Tankwall gebaut.  gesehen und gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmm (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Aber als das Südkeep angegriffen wurde, waren extrem viel Destros bei euch und haben ne Tankwall gebaut.  gesehen und gegangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



typisch Order ^^


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

Grimmm schrieb:


> typisch Order ^^


witzbold, wir waren 2 Kts die nichtmal voll waren, gibt bessere gelegenheiten RP Spender zu sein^^


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (26. April 2009)

Für alle die mehr Ordnungsspieler suchen oder sich mehr wünschen auf Averland im T4. Ihr müsst mal nach Donnerberg oder sonst wo hingehen und die ganzen 40er zusammentrommeln. Ich binn mit meinem Spalta 35 und gimpe im mom im Donnerberg rum.

Ich wollte gester das live Event zu ende machen und musste dafür zum Donnerberg. Es waren noche einige andere Destros da unterwegs alle so lvl 31 bis 36. 

Ich kann euch sagen wo die ganze ordnung ist gestern steht Destro vor Altdorf. In der Zeit wo die Zerstörung aufm weg nach Altdorf war wurden ein Paar andere inklusieve mir von man glaubt es kaum 14 Ordis alle lvl 40 abgefarmt. 3stunden ging das spiel dann hatte ich die schnauze voll und hab ausgeloggt meine 40er kumpanen konnten mir leider nicht zu hilfe kommen da sie in Altdorf waren.

hab ich mir gedacht ich gehe in ein anderes gebiet questen und da genau das gleiche... hab ich mir gedacht was die scheisse soll die sollten doch ihre Stadt verteidigen ich würde schätzen insgesammt waren gestern sicher so an die 2KT's (zusammengerechnet) 40er ordis irgendwo unterwegs und haben unfug getrieben wären die alle in Altdorf gewesen hätte das sicher auch anders ausgesehen.

Dazu kommt noch das (ich arbeite übrigens auch 9h am Tag) immer dann wenn ich on komme so um 18 uhr oder auch am WE wenn ich SC spielen will zu 80% die Ordnung immer gewinnt und auch immer in der überzahl im SC startet also wo bitte schön hat die Ordnung zu wenige spieler?

Es zeigt eher den Eindruck das die ordnung einfach KEINEN BOCK auf openRvR hat wiso auch immer ich kanns nicht verstehen da es ja ein open RvR server ist...

Aber hier dann mit so argumenten zu kommen auf Zerstörungsseite hats mehr arbeitslose und Kiddis lol? Oder leute die Studieren und den ganzen Tag WAR zocken können. Das sind auch die Studenten die dann an den Prüfungen durchfallen oder sie Studieren WAR oO dann ist es natürlich was ganz anderes...

Zu meiner WoW zeit hab ich über 3 Jahre lang in jedem misst BG von der Horde aufs maul bekommen (hab alli gezockt) und hab mir auch so gedacht man spielen auf alli seite nur deppen und Kiddis? Als ich aufm gleichen server nen Hordi hochgespielt habe hab ich gesehen das es auf beiden seiten genau gleich ist.

Der einzige unterschied war die einte seite hat zusammen gespielt (Horde) und die andere nicht. Genau so ist es in WAR und das hat überhaupt nix mit Arbeitlos oder sonst was zu tuhen.

Und ich würde wetten wenn die Ordnung einen Spielerschub bekommt würde sich garnix ändern.

Befor wieder was geschlussfolgert wird... Ich habe nie gesagt die ordnung hat kein Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst würde ich ja nicht in 7voon10 SC's loosen.

mfg H3ll


----------



## Krawuzi (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> ja das Winken war nett nachdem ich 1x 2900er Crit bekommn habe und nen 1500er crit, das war ein bisschen viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich bin halt nicht AE geskilled, ich kann auch aus der Ferne dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (26. April 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Naja ich bin halt nicht AE geskilled, ich kann auch aus der Ferne dmg machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich halte es für ein Gerücht, dass es noch WBs und Sorcs gibt die auf Single oder Dots geskillt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel böser Krawuzi, kein 08/15 Sorc?^^

Okay genug darauf rumgeritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seh grad Ordnung steht inner Chaoswüste, verdammt wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (26. April 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> seh grad Ordnung steht inner Chaoswüste, verdammt wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Längst wieder in Praag war aber eine geile Schlacht


----------

